# Cali Connection Buddha Tahoe



## brotherjericho (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone know the genetics of this strain? Got a freebie, just dropped it in soil a day ago, wonder what I will be trying to grow. I looked on the CC site and forum, no really clue on the % of sativa/indica on this one.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 11, 2012)

the budda tahoe is basically just a pheno found out of a regular pack of tahoe og seeds..

to me it's pretty much the same identical strain as the tahoe og, although i'm sure some people will argue this point with me, but from what i understand, swerve entered the tahoe og into the cannabis cup a year prior, and only got an honerable mention for his efforts, so in order to amp up some hype over the 'new' strain, he gave it the catchy name of budha tahoe as he thought it would be a bit more catchy then plain old tahoe og, and what do you know?? it worked...

not trying to knock either the budha or the regular tahoe as it's a fire strain, i just don't like the idea of selling 2 strains that are identical to each other in all ways except for a name change..


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jun 11, 2012)

my understanding is buddha tahoe by cc is actually louie XIII x tahoe og


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 11, 2012)

just popped my freebie as well and i have no high hopes as all ive heard about this strain is hermies hermies hermies.....but ill give it a shot...compared to the other strains running side by side it looks like shit already...the first set of leaves have like rips for lack of a better word and growth is much slower than the others....never no tho


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 12, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> just popped my freebie as well and i have no high hopes as all ive heard about this strain is hermies hermies hermies.....but ill give it a shot...compared to the other strains running side by side it looks like shit already...the first set of leaves have like rips for lack of a better word and growth is much slower than the others....never no tho


Yeah, I've been reading about the hermies too...first sign I see of hermie, bye bye!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 12, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> just popped my freebie as well and i have no high hopes as all ive heard about this strain is hermies hermies hermies.....but ill give it a shot...compared to the other strains running side by side it looks like shit already...the first set of leaves have like rips for lack of a better word and growth is much slower than the others....never no tho


I'm growing femmed Buddha Tahoe right now as we speak in about 3rd week of flowering no hermie issues. Only thing about this strain is you have to constantly make sure she is happy because if you even LOOK at her wrong she will show signs of stress


----------



## usnsc (Jun 12, 2012)

The first releases of the Buddha Tahoe was just S1s of the Tahoe OG clone, that lasted only a month or 2. The new version is King Louis XII x Tahoe OG. I've got one going right now and its got amazing growth. If you got the freebie from Attitude, its the King Louis cross.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2012)

Swerve just wants everyone to think there's Louie in it because he got some criticism for Buddha Tahoe and the Tahoe s1s being the same thing. So all of a sudden it's not just tahoe, it's got Louie in it too. He also has a pic of someone elses tahoe from the regs and claims it's buddha tahoe. He played the same shit with the Chem 4s. Chem 4 s1s were supposed to be accidentally mis-labeled Chem4og on Attitude and all the other retailers. Then shit hit the fan with herms so he claimed he pulled them from the shelves. When someone on his forums asked why they were still up for sale if he pulled them, Swerve responded saying those aren't Chem 4 s1s, NOW all of a sudden they're chem4/OG fems. Lies about mis labeling lies about genetics lies about dealings with Big Buddha. Anyone that has took the time to read the shit that guy says, there are more holes in his stories than swiss cheese.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jun 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the budda tahoe is basically just a pheno found out of a regular pack of tahoe og seeds..
> 
> to me it's pretty much the same identical strain as the tahoe og, although i'm sure some people will argue this point with me, but from what i understand, swerve entered the tahoe og into the cannabis cup a year prior, and only got an honerable mention for his efforts, so in order to amp up some hype over the 'new' strain, he gave it the catchy name of budha tahoe as he thought it would be a bit more catchy then plain old tahoe og, and what do you know?? it worked...
> 
> not trying to knock either the budha or the regular tahoe as it's a fire strain, i just don't like the idea of selling 2 strains that are identical to each other in all ways except for a name change..


I have read a lot of Racerboy's posts bc he has helped me a lot without knowing it, but the story of Buddha Tahoe OG is something that I know because this has been my favorite OG of all times (and it did win 3rd place in the overall division of the 2011 Cannabis Cup.) The thing is a pack(s) of Tahoe OG went to & were grown out by Big Buddha Seeds (I'm not sure if they put anything into it?) whom released their Tahoe OG.. Swerve and those guys then got a copy of Big Buddha's Tahoe and bred it to come out as a newer strain. It use to have it's own picture in the breeders' description as well as on Attitude but when they made their new crappy site, the pictures for both strains are now identical, their site is very unorganized/lazy. But you will notice the Tahoe OG and the Buddha Tahoe OG having seperate prices, which is odd for Cali Connection bc they usually stick around the same ballpark price (except fro their new stuff.) The truth is Tahoe OG (Cali Connect) is an SFV OG Kush hit (pollinated) by the Tahoe cut, the "Buddha" comes in when the Tahoe OG is "selfed." This is the only difference in the 2 but the Buddha Tahoe is far more appealing and just as strong IMO. The 'selfed' Tahoe OG (Buddha Tahoe OG) is an idea Swerve 'borrowed' from Big Buddha seeds, with their knowledge... and possibly collaboration. I know selfing a strain doesn't necessarily make it a whole new strain, but that's the difference in the 2.I see no difference in the two other than a slightly heavier resin production in the selfed version.
Check out their descriptions. And thanx for the help in the past Racerboy, good growin!!


----------



## maphisto (Jun 12, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Swerve just wants everyone to think there's Louie in it because he got some criticism for Buddha Tahoe and the Tahoe s1s being the same thing. So all of a sudden it's not just tahoe, it's got Louie in it too. He also has a pic of someone elses tahoe from the regs and claims it's buddha tahoe. He played the same shit with the Chem 4s. Chem 4 s1s were supposed to be accidentally mis-labeled Chem4og on Attitude and all the other retailers. Then shit hit the fan with herms so he claimed he pulled them from the shelves. When someone on his forums asked why they were still up for sale if he pulled them, Swerve responded saying those aren't Chem 4 s1s, NOW all of a sudden they're chem4/OG fems. Lies about mis labeling lies about genetics lies about dealings with Big Buddha. Anyone that has took the time to read the shit that guy says, there are more holes in his stories than swiss cheese.


Agreed swerve is just a liar one lie leads to another..i had the tahoe from the attitude b-day promo along with the other freebees they all germed but the tahoe..i tried his cvk it was nothing special..i feel there is alot more solid gear out there but hey your paying for the 'name'..Capt you know what i am talking about that weasel streight told me to learn how to grow,and it usually is operator error when his gear hermies or dont pop..that guy is gonna be the death of that company..


----------



## stak (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to see some links from the people claiming that there are a lot of reports of Buddha Tahoe having hermie problems.


----------



## stak (Jun 12, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Anyone know the genetics of this strain? Got a freebie, just dropped it in soil a day ago, wonder what I will be trying to grow. I looked on the CC site and forum, no really clue on the % of sativa/indica on this one.


If you got the seed before mid-January then it would just be Tahoe OG with a new name.

If you got the seed after mid-January then it is Louie XIII x Tahoe OG (reversed)


----------



## stak (Jun 13, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I have read a lot of Racerboy's posts bc he has helped me a lot without knowing it, but the story of Buddha Tahoe OG is something that I know because this has been my favorite OG of all times (and it did win 3rd place in the overall division of the 2011 Cannabis Cup.) The thing is a pack(s) of Tahoe OG went to & were grown out by Big Buddha Seeds (I'm not sure if they put anything into it?) whom released their Tahoe OG.. Swerve and those guys then got a copy of Big Buddha's Tahoe and bred it to come out as a newer strain. It use to have it's own picture in the breeders' description as well as on Attitude but when they made their new crappy site, the pictures for both strains are now identical, their site is very unorganized/lazy. But you will notice the Tahoe OG and the Buddha Tahoe OG having seperate prices, which is odd for Cali Connection bc they usually stick around the same ballpark price (except fro their new stuff.) The truth is Tahoe OG (Cali Connect) is an SFV OG Kush hit (pollinated) by the Tahoe cut, the "Buddha" comes in when the Tahoe OG is "selfed." This is the only difference in the 2 but the Buddha Tahoe is far more appealing and just as strong IMO. The 'selfed' Tahoe OG (Buddha Tahoe OG) is an idea Swerve 'borrowed' from Big Buddha seeds, with their knowledge... and possibly collaboration. I know selfing a strain doesn't necessarily make it a whole new strain, but that's the difference in the 2.I see no difference in the two other than a slightly heavier resin production in the selfed version.
> Check out their descriptions. And thanx for the help in the past Racerboy, good growin!!


I really hope no one believes this made up story about Buddha Tahoe.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

enlighten us on the truth ?? !


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jun 13, 2012)

put one down yesterday and it has cracked just fine will put it in my waterfarm tomorrow and then we will see. i will stick updates in here for all you guys.

im not biased either way to me its just a free seed that im cracking out of curiosity. i have other plants on the burn too so im not fussed if it herms or whatever. i will give an honest review either way


----------



## stak (Jun 13, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> enlighten us on the truth ?? !


as soon as you prove your hermies claims.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

im not going to go find links that show cali connection has a bad rap for hermies go do it yourself its easy enough to find them..if you have information that you think is valuable about the strain or company feel free to post it but if not then dont go saying someone else is wrong without backing it up.... now to forgetiwashere- i did the same man popped the freebie gonna give em a personal chance but i just dont have high hopes because of the general talk of the town ya no?!! good luck with urs mines sitting at about 4 inches now,and heres some claims from my own plant so far stak ...its not growing as fast as the rest and the first 2 three blade fan leaves are cut or split kinda deformed!!!! not off to a good start, but doesnt mean anything yet i shall see how it goes


----------



## resinousflowers (Jun 13, 2012)

stak said:


> as soon as you prove your hermies claims.


loads of ppl complain about cc shit herming,just google that shit,youll find plenty of compliants,especially with his fems.
but swerve claims when it comes to fems its always 50/50 whether they herm or not,which is bullshit,unless you dont make um right.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jun 13, 2012)

@kermit... yeah i will give em a chance. i honestly can't see them being as bad as everyone is saying. there company wouldn't last long if its true. i think swerve is a total douche canoe though. i have seen a lot of his posts where he contradicts himself or just plain makes an arse of himself and i think a lot of the claims are probably just started by people that don't like the guy. anyway like i said its a free seed and i won't miss the space it takes up so its on. it won't take long to see results in the water farm.

@resin... i agree its definitely not 50/50 when done right. Barneys farm is one company i can tell you right now you won't get a herm in there fems they have got it down pat. i have grown a few of there strains and they have all been the goods.


----------



## stak (Jun 13, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> im not going to go find links that show cali connection has a bad rap for hermies go do it yourself its easy enough to find them..if you have information that you think is valuable about the strain or company feel free to post it but if not then dont go saying someone else is wrong without backing it up.... now to forgetiwashere- i did the same man popped the freebie gonna give em a personal chance but i just dont have high hopes because of the general talk of the town ya no?!! good luck with urs mines sitting at about 4 inches now,and heres some claims from my own plant so far stak ...its not growing as fast as the rest and the first 2 three blade fan leaves are cut or split kinda deformed!!!! not off to a good start, but doesnt mean anything yet i shall see how it goes





resinousflowers said:


> loads of ppl complain about cc shit herming,just google that shit,youll find plenty of compliants,especially with his fems.
> but swerve claims when it comes to fems its always 50/50 whether they herm or not,which is bullshit,unless you dont make um right.


 I guess you both missed my point. I could care less about the other CC strains because that's not what is being discussed. If you guys want to claim that Buddha Tahoe may be hermie prone because of the past CC beans thats fine, but you haters are flat out saying that the Buddha Tahoe has hermie problems without any proof.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just make sure your environment is stable and there should be no hermies I dont care what anyone says Cali Connection is legit and I have bought nothing BUT fem seeds from them and will continue to do so


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 13, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Just make sure your environment is stable and there should be no hermies I dont care what anyone says Cali Connection is legit and I have bought nothing BUT fem seeds from them and will continue to do so


Yup, your environment and skills are so much better than everyone that's gotten herms or autos from CC beans. And you represent the whole company and all their products....... Get real man.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2012)

STAK is an idiot who has attacked people through PM with nonsensical, curse filled rants when they have contradicted him. Ignore him.


----------



## stak (Jun 13, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> STAK is an idiot who has attacked people through PM with nonsensical, curse filled rants when they have contradicted him. Ignore him.



You sent me a racist, hate filled PM and you're surprised I replied and talked shit back? Come on man at least try to think things through a little bit.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2012)

stak said:


> You sent me a racist, hate filled PM and you're surprised I replied and talked shit back? Come on man at least try to think things through a little bit.


You sent that same PM to a ton of people. You must have me confused with someone else. Unstable much?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by stak 
Hey Swerve,


Basically, I'm being accused of contacting you and telling you some things and, while there is no proof I did it, everyone has decided I have actually done this and chosen to jump all over me for it. Well I'm sick of it so I've decided screw it I might as well actually do it. 


So here you go Swerve...check out The Seed Collectors Thread. It's a big thread so this is probably a good place to start. Or maybe here. Anyway wyteberrywidow is talking shit behind your back all up in that thread and accusing me of running and snitching to you about it. So there, now I actually did run and snitch to you about it.




there you go wbw, now you can actually say I ran and snitched.



Dude you're a straight up bitch. Everyone who has had a problem here has said it to his face. Sometimes he answers sometimes he changes the subject. I've asked him politely and rudely as to how BB got his cuts and he's changed his story a few times. Most of it disappeared when the site got haxored. 

The point of this whole argument is that swerve has had issues with some of his product and hasn't come clean with some of his customers AND PROSPECTIVE CUSTOMERS. Just because were potheads doesn't make our decisions or money any less valuable and running a business like that makes us look bad. He has never come clean and jerkoffs like you defending him doesn't help his image either. If this happened in any other business restitution would have been given a long time ago and this situation and his rep would have remained good. A receipt should be enough instead of picture proof. Instead of sending all those freebies to attitude you should have flooded your unhappy customers with them.
Its not that hard to keep customers happy and loyalI if you run your business with honor.​




*How is that racist unless you come from a race of bitchasses?


----------



## stak (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow you're fucking slow.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 13, 2012)

I have read a lot of posts about Cali Connections and the herming, I have only grown out Larry OG from them and had no issues what so ever.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2012)

delusional? its in your face right above your post. Are you in reality Swerve? Only he completely discounted facts, pictures, and customer testimonies. Slow? I finished typing this before you finished proofreading, mouthing the words, and spellchecking your last post.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

stak said:


> I guess you both missed my point. I could care less about the other CC strains because that's not what is being discussed. If you guys want to claim that Buddha Tahoe may be hermie prone because of the past CC beans thats fine, but you haters are flat out saying that the Buddha Tahoe has hermie problems without any proof.


well the thing is ive noticed with seeds and seed companies that if you have a problem with one strain its likely the same across the board..so if ppl are complaining about hermies and cali connect its not like its just that one strain its usually a bunch of different strains, just like dutch passion i had a problem with their blueberry and ive seen many ppl complain about other strains from them as well, if one strain is garbage *usually *the whole company is!!.....and lmao @ douche canoe


----------



## collind14 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm growing this plant outside right now (budda tahoe og from cc) and its huge the stem is super thick with not alot of side branching only when it has reached the max height for the container its in. The fan leaves are spaced pretty good and every fan leave on this plant is huge..Theres not alot of Leaves but they are huge it has that smelly kush spell and dark green leaves. I can already tell this is a great strain its its 3 months old and already as tall and the stems as thick as my 4.5 month old Kandy kush just not as bushy yet. Ive noticed its starting to bush out alot now.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 13, 2012)

collind14 said:


> I'm growing this plant outside right now (budda tahoe og from cc) and its huge the stem is super thick with not alot of side branching only when it has reached the max height for the container its in. The fan leaves are spaced pretty good and every fan leave on this plant is huge..Theres not alot of Leaves but they are huge it has that smelly kush spell and dark green leaves. I can already tell this is a great strain its its 3 months old and already as tall and the stems as thick as my 4.5 month old Kandy kush just not as bushy yet. Ive noticed its starting to bush out alot now.


Yup sounds spot on


----------



## bucbuc420 (Jun 14, 2012)

collind14 said:


> i'm growing this plant outside right now (budda tahoe og from cc) and its huge the stem is super thick with not alot of side branching only when it has reached the max height for the container its in. The fan leaves are spaced pretty go mkod and every fan leave on this plant is huge..theres not alot of leaves but they are huge it has that smelly kush spell and dark green leaves. I can already tell this is a great strain its its 3 months old and already as tall and the stems as thick as my 4.5 month old kandy kush just not as bushy yet. Ive noticed its starting to bush out alot now.


same as mine, its crazy the stalk is as thick as a tree. I topped it and can't wait to throw it in flower, i also have that mkage right next to it. Can anyone point me in the direction of some grow/smoke reports for the buddha tahoe og or the mkage. Both were freebies that promo but noone put one up yet.


----------



## erice73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got through taking my freebie down and no hermies and all I really can say is Dank!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine is above ground now cant wait to see how it goes


----------



## northernbudman (Jun 19, 2012)

recently i tried a buddha tahoe og from cali connection and it was hermie... pulled it at first sign of male flowers... and i paid for the seed so i was pissed off, luckily Bonza seeds offered to replace it for me so i now have another one but am not going to strike it till the right time next year along with some JH, WW and Vanilla Kush..


----------



## scrapdizle (Jun 19, 2012)

i got some budda tahoe og finishing up right now from a freebie @ the tude.. shit looks so dank, growing next to a ak47 and a kalashnikova (ak47 x ww) and i gotta say im very impressed. no sign of hermie, frosty ass large nugs, i was like you, i had low hopes but i just took some clones lastnight because it looks and smells so dank. there is one thing ive learned in my yrs of growing and that is dont depend on heresay, make your own assumptions based on FACTS not heresay and take some chances, BUDDA TAHOE IS A WINNER IN MY BOOK!!! i will be buyin a 10 pk and doing a pheno hunt but for now lets hope this clone takes because im in love!!!


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 19, 2012)

lol nice...hopefully mine comes out like yours as well and sorry to hear that to the guy above  its a crap shoot it sounds like with cali connect


----------



## cotchept (Jun 19, 2012)

I took clones of mine last night and am gonna flower her in a week or 2. I don't mind some late nanners but if this thing straight hermies on me it's getting tossed.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies folks, my freebie is 4 days above soil. It took longer than most of my other starts but looks good so far. I usually veg for more than 30 days, so it will be some time before I have to worry about a herm.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 20, 2012)

lets let the strain speak for itself







udates to follow


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jun 20, 2012)

My BB Tahoe Og single seed didn't crack gonna try my free cc one hope is fire


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 20, 2012)

2easy said:


> lets let the strain speak for itself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wow!!! sure is speaking loudly, that little seedling and all....their should be a rule no pics of your plants unless it has a problem or is budding....a seedlings a seddlings a seedling.....


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 20, 2012)

i got a pack and the freebies during their gig in feb. The Buddha Tahoe OG's are the most vigorous seeds I've ever grown. Like was said, stalks like tress. The Tahoe Dom phenos are thinner and stretchy. But 7 of the 11 are short and stout in veg. We'll see how flowering goes. But so far no complaints about it. I think we are just starting to see people get into flowering or to the end of flowering with their BTOG's so the hermie test is coming soon. But I haven't heard anything bad or seen any reports on herms so far. 

I agree that Swerve's tact and business acumen are a little suspect at times. But unless someone has seen and can show the world proof of the BTOG herming, then I dont know why its being discussed. Hopefully Im not that poor sucker that gets to drop the bad news off to the world, lol. We'll find out soon.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 20, 2012)

someone a few posts above you said theirs hermed....alot of ppl have made that claim from what ive seen searching for info....so thats why it was being discussed


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess I will find out in a month or so, my seedling is growing right now. I like to veg for at least 30-35 days but for some reason I end up with 40+ days before 12/12.


----------



## stak (Jun 20, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> someone a few posts above you said theirs hermed....*alot of ppl have made that claim from what ive seen searching for info*....so thats why it was being discussed


got some links for all of these people claiming hermies with the Buddha Tahoe?


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 20, 2012)

dude i already told you before go look your damn self they are alllllllll over and then someone backed me up and then someone in this very thread said his hermed....there you go link your eyes to this very thread and pay attention and stop saying the same stupid reply when i make a claim of what i have seen myself idc if you have seen it..


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 21, 2012)

pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 21, 2012)

uhh....pictures of what?? noone in the last page made a claim about growing something that was improbable...who are you even talking to


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 22, 2012)

pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 22, 2012)

looks like we have another loser sitting with two sns stak = nightbird.....or else its just two different morons with a low iq cant decide....


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 22, 2012)

First off a quick google search provided no information about anyone having herm issues with the Buddha Tahoe OG, so ya. Pictures or it didn't happen and your just spouting a bunch of horse shit.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 22, 2012)

oh their ya go use more than four words...i already said twice someone in this very thread said theirs hermed and you can search and find many other threads if you didnt find it i dont really care i have, thats my opinion and i dont care what you believe


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 22, 2012)

northernbudman said:


> recently i tried a buddha tahoe og from cali connection and it was hermie... pulled it at first sign of male flowers... and i paid for the seed so i was pissed off, luckily Bonza seeds offered to replace it for me so i now have another one but am not going to strike it till the right time next year along with some JH, WW and Vanilla Kush..


heres the one from this thread...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 22, 2012)

buddha is like the tahoe, unstable and should be grown by professionals otherwise you are likely to fuck up and instead of producing some of the dankest bud, you are left with herms or non sensi. i love how people talk about stability of strains and breeders and uniformity without acting like the 2 are relative.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think Stak is Swerve


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is my Buddha Tahoe OG from Fem seed. she's really small because I only vegged for 14 days due to limitations on space at the time

View attachment 2224923View attachment 2224924


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, so far my seedling is one of the weakest stemmed plants I've planted. It is slightly smaller than the Dinafem Cheese that sprouted two days before it, but must be propped up with a rod. The stem looks thick enough to hold the seedling up, but I found it lying down (but otherwise healthy) yesterday.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine all have stems thick as sausages


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Mine all have stems thick as sausages


Considering that my BT is only 10 days above soil, hard to have sausage thick stems


----------



## 2easy (Jul 1, 2012)

my buddha tahoe update


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jul 1, 2012)

hey brother jericho does yours look similar to 2easies one?


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't recall what it looked like at two nodes other than one leaf being severely twisted on the first node (took awhile to shed seed casing). Its at 18 days above soil.


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I think Stak is Swerve


Or his gf haha 
"swerve", the cali con is worthless. everyone I know was laughing at him when he pulled that budda tahoe thing at thcc amstrdm last year, including me. Then renaming tahoe s1's bt (haha still makes me laugh) and trying to tell ereone that it was something else.. Then x louis tre w tahoe and making THAT bt... And I'm sure he said something like "those will be fire for sure" its all he know how to say.. I do have about 300 fem tahoe I made (cs method) from a plant that stak gifted me (jk, obviously) but I don't even run em cuz I don't think that swerves gear has a place in the medical scene. He is rude to patients aka customers, all he is, is a pollen chucker (nothing wrong w that, I am to but I don't think anyone who doesn't even herm test their gear deserves 120/pack) a very poor business man and a bunch of hype. Want a good example of a great seed breeder? Subcool. Budpatch. The guys at socal seeds. For patients, by patients. I was recently told by scsc "even if one plant has problems, we'll replace it." That's solid. Subcool has done countless things to help the community, and also been there for me personally. All swerve did was deny that there was even a possibility that his gear could have been bad (denial??) And that's just arrogant. Have you seen him? Met him? That's not someone I'm gonna promote. Colorado patient out.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup, your environment and skills are so much better than everyone that's gotten herms or autos from CC beans. And you represent the whole company and all their products....... Get real man.


Well shit my skills MUST be better then because I've only gotten on hermie from their gear and that was because of light leaks I am just speaking from my experience which has been good since I fixed the leak I havent had any hermies and I am on my third strain from Femmed seed and No I dont represent the company I am just giving props where props is due why dont you sop bashing CC and just move on for once I see you in every CC thread bashing them just take your losses and move on but dont try to rip the company and try to sway everyone into thinking their beans suck because they dont this shit is straight up fire....PEACE


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup, your environment and skills are so much better than everyone that's gotten herms or autos from CC beans. And you represent the whole company and all their products....... Get real man.


Well shit my skills MUST be better then because I've only gotten one hermie from their gear and that was because of light leaks I am just speaking from my experience which has been good since I fixed the leak I havent had any hermies and I am on my third strain from Femmed seed and No I dont represent the company I am just giving props where props is due why dont you stop bashing CC and just move on for once I see you in every CC thread bashing them just take your losses and move on but dont try to rip the company and try to sway everyone into thinking their beans suck because they dont this shit is straight up fire....PEACE


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 3, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Well shit my skills MUST be better then because I've only gotten on hermie from their gear and that was because of light leaks I am just speaking from my experience which has been good since I fixed the leak I havent had any hermies and I am on my third strain from Femmed seed and No I dont represent the company I am just giving props where props is due why dont you sop bashing CC and just move on for once I see you in every CC thread bashing them just take your losses and move on but dont try to rip the company and try to sway everyone into thinking their beans suck because they dont this shit is straight up fire....PEACE


When more growers are getting hermies versus growers not getting hermies, then yeah its time to bash. You put out a shit product it gets shitty reviews by customers. You ever bought a product and had to take it back because it broke or it was a piece of shit?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 3, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> When more growers are getting hermies versus growers not getting hermies, then yeah its time to bash. You put out a shit product it gets shitty reviews by customers. You ever bought a product and had to take it back because it broke or it was a piece of shit?


I hear ya but I still support them I only got one hermie and I haven't gotten anymore since I fixed the problem so I dunno all I know is their stuff is fire and Ive been growing the femmed seeds and the Buddha Tahoe is was a damn FREEBIE and its fully female maybe alotta growers (not all) that are getting hermies are newbs trying to grow these less than forgiving strains from CC? lol i dunno bro


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 3, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> I hear ya but I still support them I only got one hermie and I haven't gotten anymore since I fixed the problem so I dunno all I know is their stuff is fire and Ive been growing the femmed seeds and the Buddha Tahoe is was a damn FREEBIE and its fully female maybe alotta growers (not all) that are getting hermies are newbs trying to grow these less than forgiving strains from CC? lol i dunno bro


The Budda Tahoe is just Tahoe S1 seeds.. They pulled the wool over your eyes. You are smoking Tahoe from S1 seeds.. I have grown out there Larry OG a couple years back with good success, the fact of the matter is that they put out shitty hermie female seeds this year or recently and its fucking with a lot of growers. They just need to clean their shit up and get back on track. The MMJ community is Cali Connections #1 consumer and we are the ones that put money in their pockets!! Fix the shit!


----------



## chef c (Jul 3, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Well shit my skills MUST be better then because I've only gotten on hermie from their gear and that was because of light leaks I am just speaking from my experience which has been good since I fixed the leak I havent had any hermies and I am on my third strain from Femmed seed and No I dont represent the company I am just giving props where props is due why dont you sop bashing CC and just move on for once I see you in every CC thread bashing them just take your losses and move on but dont try to rip the company and try to sway everyone into thinking their beans suck because they dont this shit is straight up fire....PEACE


He's just expressing his disappointment in the company, and I think that's great. I will also continue to tell of how poor tc con is at breeding and customer service.


----------



## MIhillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Damn......what a crook .......


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 5, 2012)

well im growing out the BT myself and so far so good it about 12 days above dirt...already at her 7th node...first week was a lil slow but has really grew...standing strong...


----------



## 2easy (Jul 5, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> well im growing out the BT myself and so far so good it about 12 days above dirt...already at her 7th node...first week was a lil slow but has really grew...standing strong...


thats really fast. im impressed you got pics i want to see this thread choc o block with pics o this strain


----------



## cotchept (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine's been vegging for 5 weeks and i'm about to flip it tomorrow. Got a few nice tops, responds well to LST. My room and setup is dialed so if it herms on me i'll know it's CC's fault and not mine. Also have a clone going outdoors to see how it does outside.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 11, 2012)

My freebie BT is looking decent. Some leaves went taco, but I know it was having the CMH bulb too close. It has caught up with the Dinafem Cheese that broke soil one day before it and looks healthier overall. The true test will be flower, but that won't happen for at least 15-30 more days.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 11, 2012)

well i think mine was like 4 weeks in maybe 5 and its a retard im convinced now...if you water it the leaves flip upside down it has no branches and its small as hell lol...a ss planted same day is twice the size, about 14-18 inches with plenty of branches and the rest of what i have going is at about two feet so it all went in 12/12 at once..then theirs little bhudda tahoe sitting at about ten inches lol im lucky if i get a half off that little confused weed....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> The Budda Tahoe is just Tahoe S1 seeds.. They pulled the wool over your eyes. You are smoking Tahoe from S1 seeds.. I have grown out there Larry OG a couple years back with good success, the fact of the matter is that they put out shitty hermie female seeds this year or recently and its fucking with a lot of growers. They just need to clean their shit up and get back on track. The MMJ community is Cali Connections #1 consumer and we are the ones that put money in their pockets!! Fix the shit!


Well to tell u the truth the look on the Buddha Tahoe is way different then Tahoe s1 the btog looks more of a indica kush then the Tahoe grows lankier. The smell and taste are straight up different so I must be smoking some shit every time because these 2 strains sure as hell taste different, look different, grow different. So I really don't think the wool is pulled over any eye. I have yet to run into a auto problem and my only hermie i got from them was from sour og about a year n half ago. Since then no nanners and every strain I grew from cc was straight fire!!!

@chef- you say sub is a better breeder lmao with his 100 different phenos in one strain and hermies popping up with all his new releases.. Take a look around sub has more hermies than a little in his gear and what does be say about it?"people are exaggerating or can't grow" yeah that sounds like he fixed that problem lmao.. I understand u don't like swerve for whatever reason but you know for a fact they have fire!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well to tell u the truth the look on the Buddha Tahoe is way different then Tahoe s1 the btog looks more of a indica kush then the Tahoe grows lankier.


That's the reason I chopped my Big Buddha Tahoes, they looked like imposters. Stocky with thick branches. Should have kept them, I guess.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like to see pis of the hermie btog.. Thats the first I heard of a hermie after what a could hundred pee are vrowinv tis and everyone say the same thing this shit is über dank!!!

Before you go saying subcool is this and that. Yu should take a look at his section here.. Complints abou hermies, unstable strains and what does sub do edit delete lock and ask cr them to be banned lo. Yeah he realy does help the med community by doing that.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 12, 2012)

My Buddha Tahoe at 27 days above soil. As you can see, she had some tacoing because of the CMH bulb being directly overhead, but getting much better with repositioning.


----------



## althor (Jul 13, 2012)

It seems my CC feminized tahoe freebie is male.
I am giving it a few more days to see. But it sure looks like a cluster or two.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2012)

What now that's some bullshit. Not even a hermie.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2012)

lol.........


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread makes me want to pop a pack!


----------



## yesum (Jul 13, 2012)

I have one but will watch it like a hawk when I grow it.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 13, 2012)

this is what i thought seeing the last cali connection promo


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 13, 2012)

All i know is as much as id like to try out swerves stuff...ive gotten 4 freebies of buddah tahoe and they all germed right along with other seeds at least ten other kinds and everytime the buddah tahoe dies after about a week..maybe i suck with this ONE strain anyone else have this same problem?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 13, 2012)

goodro wilson said:


> All i know is as much as id like to try out swerves stuff...ive gotten 4 freebies of buddah tahoe and they all germed right along with other seeds at least ten other kinds and everytime the buddah tahoe dies after about a week..maybe i suck with this ONE strain anyone else have this same problem?


lol damn thats wack, but I will say that this buddha Tahoe was the hardest plant I've ever grown she was a real bitch I could never make her happy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2012)

There must be some phenos in this that does that because out of a 5 pack all grew out lovely no hermies nothing.1 stretchy one like Tahoe og and the rest were more indica looking but definately og!

But my point is. These things were very easy to growco pared to everything else..


----------



## calicat (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting i have grown several lines from Big Buddha seeds and never encountered that problem. I have yet to grow the Og Tahoe though so perhaps its the batch of seeds for that strain.


----------



## goodro wilson (Jul 14, 2012)

I do think that if u buy a pack the quality should be better than the freebies.. So hopefully thats the case. I dont listen to the cc haters. Ill see for myself, wanna try the blackwater, sfv, and the tahoe


----------



## Swerve (Jul 14, 2012)

i will be the usual swerve here... so i grew i dunno 50 or so outdoor early outdoor aka started in dec last year. finished by april and have been revegged since...cuts taken for indoor use. none of the plants hermie or had any issues no auto problem nothing.. all the plants revegged the way they should and are looking fantastic.

when i say no hermies i mean solid. they were right by my window to my kitchen so they get light all hours watered sometimes when they were compeltly wilted and needing water..had catapilars and other bugs. and pulled a great amount of straight dank nugs some very earthy og others straight lemon earth pinesol..

so males id love to see pics of.. hermies same thing..post em if u get em... cuz so far i think there are what mayb 10 reports and what 3000 seed packs went out..so 10 report to 18000+ seeds ... those are killer numbers and the final product has been dnk for everything.. straight og no white widow bs


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 14, 2012)

you going to get KOMA to make some more videos now?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will be the usual swerve here... so i grew i dunno 50 or so outdoor early outdoor aka started in dec last year. finished by april and have been revegged since...cuts taken for indoor use. none of the plants hermie or had any issues no auto problem nothing.. all the plants revegged the way they should and are looking fantastic.
> 
> when i say no hermies i mean solid. they were right by my window to my kitchen so they get light all hours watered sometimes when they were compeltly wilted and needing water..had catapilars and other bugs. and pulled a great amount of straight dank nugs some very earthy og others straight lemon earth pinesol..
> 
> so males id love to see pics of.. hermies same thing..post em if u get em... cuz so far i think there are what mayb 10 reports and what 3000 seed packs went out..so 10 report to 18000+ seeds ... those are killer numbers and the final product has been dnk for everything.. straight og no white widow bs


I can agree to this because my whole pack hermie free and was dank as fuck!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 14, 2012)

Swerve said:


> the final product has been dnk for everything.. straight og no white widow bs



Which strain are you talking about? I am ready to break down and try some CC. Sea of seeds has 20 % off this weekend.

I want to grow something potent and your strains are suppose to be that.. This is for me and herms/naners dont bother me.

Sea seeds is out of the regs but they have buddha tahoe og fems 108.00 minus 20% = 87.00 for 6 fems. Thats a good price

EDIT
Its getting hard to buy seeds. International debit cards were canceled by the revenue agents and sea of seeds will take cash but it has to be cash in sterling pounds

If I was a citizen I would have a credit card but I aint credit worthy


----------



## althor (Jul 14, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i will be the usual swerve here... so i grew i dunno 50 or so outdoor early outdoor aka started in dec last year. finished by april and have been revegged since...cuts taken for indoor use. none of the plants hermie or had any issues no auto problem nothing.. all the plants revegged the way they should and are looking fantastic.
> 
> when i say no hermies i mean solid. they were right by my window to my kitchen so they get light all hours watered sometimes when they were compeltly wilted and needing water..had catapilars and other bugs. and pulled a great amount of straight dank nugs some very earthy og others straight lemon earth pinesol..
> 
> so males id love to see pics of.. hermies same thing..post em if u get em... cuz so far i think there are what mayb 10 reports and what 3000 seed packs went out..so 10 report to 18000+ seeds ... those are killer numbers and the final product has been dnk for everything.. straight og no white widow bs


 I am the one who reported the possible male. Pretty sure I have clusters forming on the highest nodes, the other nodes just have a single bump with no hairs sticking out. Hopefully its just taking a little long for them to bust open and the "cluster" I think I see isnt really a cluster. I will report back when I can verify for certain.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 14, 2012)

goodro wilson said:


> I do think that if u buy a pack the quality should be better than the freebies.. So hopefully thats the case. I dont listen to the cc haters. Ill see for myself, wanna try the blackwater, sfv, and the tahoe


Shouldn't the freebies be just as good so you get a good experience and pay for the seeds in the future?


----------



## althor (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok I took a few pictures through a magnifying glass. Only one was somewhat clear. Maybe you guys can see it well enough to identify whether its male or just needs more time for the hairs to break out.
Just for the record, this was a freebie so I am not bent out of shape or anything over it. It's more than likely an Attitude mistake when they were breaking seeds down to individual packs.
EDIT: If I knew for certain it was a Tahoe male, I would most likely collect pollen from it and hit it to a cataract kush coming up in my next batch.


----------



## althor (Jul 15, 2012)

I am showing white hairs in some of the nodes now. Not on the node with the double but on other nodes. Crossing fingers.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 15, 2012)

althor said:


> I am showing white hairs in some of the nodes now. Not on the node with the double but on other nodes. Crossing fingers.


Yo I've noticed that sometimes on my plants they will have balls on the nodes that sort of look like male parts but then about 4 pistils will break out of that one cluster its kind of weird because not all my plants do it but I have had a few that have done that so I think you should wait and see


----------



## althor (Jul 16, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Yo I've noticed that sometimes on my plants they will have balls on the nodes that sort of look like male parts but then about 4 pistils will break out of that one cluster its kind of weird because not all my plants do it but I have had a few that have done that so I think you should wait and see



You were absolutely right. As of today I have 4 pistils sticking out of that double pod. First time I have seen that. Weird but fine by me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

Next seeds I pop will be som more fem btog along with some other cc stuff. So far it's been nothing but straight dank!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 16, 2012)

althor said:


> You were absolutely right. As of today I have 4 pistils sticking out of that double pod. First time I have seen that. Weird but fine by me.


Cool haha I think I actually may have chopped a couple of plants that had those clusters on em thinking they were males a while back I'm guessing it just has something to do with the feminized plants


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, since I started this thread, I suppose it can be a rough grow journal as well. Not giving much details, just posting pics from time to time. Here is my freebie bean BT at 32 days above soil. Right next to her is a Dinafem Cheese at 33 days.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone know the approximate indica/sativa ratio of this plant?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2012)

not sure but mine sure looks fairly indica so far?


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> not sure but mine sure looks fairly indica so far?



So does mine. Short and fat.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 21, 2012)

2easy said:


> not sure but mine sure looks fairly indica so far?


Yeah, mine appears to pretty indica dom, just wondering what the approximate ratio is based on the genetics.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2012)

just saw a photo of a buddha tahoe seed pck from call con and it says indside 60/40 saliva/indica


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2012)

i label em at 60/40 but they are more of a 50/50 im just to technical at times.... but we have seeen alot of indie dom phenos big fat leaves then they stretch n look more an more ogesque


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 22, 2012)

I got the pack of King Louie Xlll x Tahoe OG Reversed.
2 weeks from harvest. 1 came out with no side branching. Just 1 big cola on a stick.
The other had some side branching. It has big buds on skinny, long stems. Pretty leaves.
No nanners or ballsacks on either. Very Solid. The buds are ROCK HARD.

Ive heard alot of crap that swerve probably crossed the Tahoe OG with an OG/Ghani or something like that. That he didnt use the King Louie Xlll. Can you clear this up for me swerve? Ive been getting alot of people tell me that the 2 plants in the pics look nothing like an OG. I know the pics here aren't that good but Ill get more in the mornin'.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 22, 2012)

who cares...... dank is dank and as long as its dank i dont really care lol


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i label em at 60/40 but they are more of a 50/50 im just to technical at times.... but we have seeen alot of indie dom phenos big fat leaves then they stretch n look more an more ogesque


Mine is pretty much an indica dom, but I'm hoping the buds give at least a bit of sativa like effects still .


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2012)

the plants look great.. yeah we ahve seen fat thick leafed phenos and thin leafed phenos that all make very similar looking nugs... can u get a close up of the nugs cuz they look very ogesque...how do they smell very lemon fuel earthyness?


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 22, 2012)

So...I've got Dutchmasters Reverse, never opened (no need yet). Think I should go ahead and spray my BT when the time is right, or wait it out for the first sign of herm? It may never happen after all, and I'm trying to give the benefit of the doubt here...


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> the plants look great.. yeah we ahve seen fat thick leafed phenos and thin leafed phenos that all make very similar looking nugs... can u get a close up of the nugs cuz they look very ogesque...how do they smell very lemon fuel earthyness?


Mine is still in veg, will probably place her in the flower tent soon. Already showing preflowers, ready as soon as I am.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2012)

that was more directed @ imagiantindagrowworld...not sure why you would need reverse


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> that was more directed @ imagiantindagrowworld...not sure why you would need reverse


Precautionary measure. It seems the complaints of hermies for your strains this year are a wee bit higher than desired.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2012)

brotherjericho people have complained but only a few have actually proven it was genetics... always take things in discretion which is why u are using reverse feel me...


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm just going to let her run as usual. I check my plants daily unless I am out of town, so I should be able to catch it before it becomes an issue IF it does happen. Benefit of the doubt right now.


----------



## NotoriousBUD (Jul 22, 2012)

actually just chopped a buddha tahoe and i gotta say was quite impressed chopped at week 8 was a fast finisher maybe a touch more indica or maybe i coulda let it go one more week but still 95% dark hairs and about 5% clear 90% cloudy 5% amber

frosty as hell nice solid buds and cola good sidebranching with easily golfball sized nugs vegged for 5 weeks flowered like i said for the 8

deep heavy smell to it slight hint of citrus as its dryin for 2 days at the moment 

not one sign of hermie first grow of the buddha tahoe feminised was def impressed will def be trying a few more BTH's and some more strains from cc and wil post my honest results as they come in

tho (knocks on wood) ive only ever had one hermie and that was a widow i pushed a bit too long striving for maximum resin but i caught it very early and chopped without problems


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 23, 2012)

Put my BTOG in the flower tent this morning, she had already received two hours of lighting before that. So first official 12/12 day will be tomorrow! That will be 38 days of veg (from breaking soil).


----------



## jb5355 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a btog 67 days into 12/12. No nanners, looks like a small yielder. I vegged for about 2 months to get it to a half way decent size and it didnt stretch much at all. Its gonna finish at about 2 1/2 ft. looks to be about 2 Oz. i could never make it completely happy in veg but once i put her in flower she looked just fine. Buds have some foxtailing but they look dank. Ill find out in a few Weeks if its worth keeping around.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Yo I've noticed that sometimes on my plants they will have balls on the nodes that sort of look like male parts but then about 4 pistils will break out of that one cluster its kind of weird because not all my plants do it but I have had a few that have done that so I think you should wait and see


I just chopped a Fem Barney's Farm Blue Cheese that had these small little balls with white hairs at the nodes all over the plant. I figured it was a hermie. I didn't want to take a chance, so I got rid of it. It looked completely like a female except for those little balls at the nodes. I could take my finger and touch them and they would just pop out or just fall to the ground. Was I wrong to chop this down? BTW that was my 1st feminized seed that I thought hermied on me too. I have had nothing but good luck with feminized seeds so far.


----------



## althor (Jul 23, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> I just chopped a Fem Barney's Farm Blue Cheese that had these small little balls with white hairs at the nodes all over the plant. I figured it was a hermie. I didn't want to take a chance, so I got rid of it. It looked completely like a female except for those little balls at the nodes. I could take my finger and touch them and they would just pop out or just fall to the ground. Was I wrong to chop this down? BTW that was my 1st feminized seed that I thought hermied on me too. I have had nothing but good luck with feminized seeds so far.


 From the way mine is looking, I might say you cut too soon. Mine is budding up right on schedule, everything is looking fine. I am definitely keeping a close eye on it and its not popping any nanners or pollen pods. I personally feel as though mine is going to make it with no problems.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 23, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Well shit my skills MUST be better then because I've only gotten one hermie from their gear and that was because of light leaks I am just speaking from my experience which has been good since I fixed the leak I havent had any hermies and I am on my third strain from Femmed seed and No I dont represent the company I am just giving props where props is due why dont you stop bashing CC and just move on for once I see you in every CC thread bashing them just take your losses and move on but dont try to rip the company and try to sway everyone into thinkng their beans suck because they dont this shit is straight up fire....PEACE




They are bashing Swerves beans because these fed/dea pigs dont want his high thc strains out there. These are all lies about swerve to get people to not buy his beans. Then these fake dea/fed seed breeders sell their hermie breed genetics to those looking for strains like Swerves. If his genetics are so bad then why are all these fed/dea seed breeder fronts claiming to use his genetics in their polyhybrids?
Cabin Fever Seeds is part of these Nazi scumbags. Sooo many others too.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 23, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> They are bashing Swerves beans because these fed/dea pigs dont want his high thc strains out there. These are all lies about swerve to get people to not buy his beans. Then these fake dea/fed seed breeders sell their hermie breed genetics to those looking for strains like Swerves. If his genetics are so bad then why are all these fed/dea seed breeder fronts claiming to use his genetics in their polyhybrids?
> Cabin Fever Seeds is part of these Nazi scumbags. Sooo many others too.


Ya, I'm getting ready to drop a fat order on some Cali. Connect gear. Ya, I dont understand why people talk so much shit on Sweve's gear. Fuck! If his shit sucked why would Attitude carry his gear. 

Ive been collecting clone only nor cal strains for 10 years or more. I don't understand why people don't breed there own shit. If its for lack of knowledge, than Sweve/Cali Connection is last company they should talk shit on. They have proved that they can roll with the Big Boys. "The Connection that is!"


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 23, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> I just chopped a Fem Barney's Farm Blue Cheese that had these small little balls with white hairs at the nodes all over the plant. I figured it was a hermie. I didn't want to take a chance, so I got rid of it. It looked completely like a female except for those little balls at the nodes. I could take my finger and touch them and they would just pop out or just fall to the ground. Was I wrong to chop this down? BTW that was my 1st feminized seed that I thought hermied on me too. I have had nothing but good luck with feminized seeds so far.


The tangerines dream did this to me. It was fine. No pollen. Just the way some strains grow. I have seen this in other strains do this as well. You shoulda kept her.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with the Buddha Tahoe. There are some real gems in there. I got a good variety of females from the Louis XIII dom to the Tahoe dom. All of them are special in their own way. I must say if you have a Tahoe dom look out for stretch and it is a nit hog.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol. People still think there's louie in there.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 24, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> The tangerines dream did this to me. It was fine. No pollen. Just the way some strains grow. I have seen this in other strains do this as well. You shoulda kept her.


Maybe I should have waited a bit longer before I made that hard decision to chop him/her/shim or whatever it was. Lol! I know losing that plant left me with only 2 plants in flower which is cutting into my harvest drastically. That means less personal smoke for myself, and I don't like that one bit. Of course I would rather have 2 plants of seedless weed that 3 plants of seedy ass weed. 

As far as Cali Con beans and Swerve is concerned, I cannot comment on anything personally. I haven't had a chance to use any of his beans, but I have been tempted by them. Although I have heard a ton of bad shit about Cali Con and Swerve on RIU. I can't and won't knock any beans until I try them for myself a few times. I have seen quite a few posts of Swerve's as I troll around, and he is always arguing with someone. Of course I think alot of it is just defending his reputation from haters here on RIU. I haven't exchanged any words with the guy, so I have no problem with him. I would say to Swerve to try not to let these people get under your skin so much and try to handle the criticism like a president or something. Don't sit there and argue with these people. I think it makes you look, I don't know how to describe it, kiddish. Anyways I look forward to trying some of your beans in the future.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jul 24, 2012)

got a sativa dom that i have stressed to hell. supercropped and topped went from indoor flowering (pistol hairs already out) to outdoor veging (reverted back to veg) and now back indoor in my tent flowering again. also burnt it up with nutes because im doing a personal nute test. its been 3-4 weeks(after all the switching up) and the pistol hairs are growing out like crazy. im getting frost all the way down my stems and it even on my FAN LEAF lol not alot but visible to the naked eye. NO nanners YET!. i was most def for sure this plant was/is going to hermie from the amount of stress ive put this plant threw.but so far all im seeing is lots of frost but u never know till its done. i also have a indica dom but its only been in flower for a week. i will post pics wen finished or a lil closer to the end...........O AND BY THE WAY THESE WERE CC FEMINIZED BEANS THAT IM GROWING.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 24, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> Maybe I should have waited a bit longer before I made that hard decision to chop him/her/shim or whatever it was. Lol! I know losing that plant left me with only 2 plants in flower which is cutting into my harvest drastically. That means less personal smoke for myself, and I don't like that one bit. Of course I would rather have 2 plants of seedless weed that 3 plants of seedy ass weed.
> 
> As far as Cali Con beans and Swerve is concerned, I cannot comment on anything personally. I haven't had a chance to use any of his beans, but I have been tempted by them. Although I have heard a ton of bad shit about Cali Con and Swerve on RIU. I can't and won't knock any beans until I try them for myself a few times. I have seen quite a few posts of Swerve's as I troll around, and he is always arguing with someone. Of course I think alot of it is just defending his reputation from haters here on RIU. I haven't exchanged any words with the guy, so I have no problem with him. I would say to Swerve to try not to let these people get under your skin so much and try to handle the criticism like a president or something. Don't sit there and argue with these people. I think it makes you look, I don't know how to describe it, kiddish. Anyways I look forward to trying some of your beans in the future.


I am not swerve. Take it for what it is. This is Budzillah. The TRUTH brought me to CC. 

Think about it like this.....

You put your life into designing a bad ass cars that everybody wants. 
Then you get a bnch of disinfomats to bad mouth the bad ass cars. The engine sucks...yAda yada. 
The people that the disinformers work for put out the same cars but with a new and improved engines??? Yeah right! If it was such a piece of shit then why would they copy it and say its their design?.

Year after year this goes on. What would you do if you sunk your whole life into something to have someone/s come and bad mouth it to steal/shut down your business? 

There are other motives to discredit swerve and other breeders. Do you think the dea wants people to grow these high thc content strains?

His attitude shows how much passion he has for cannabis and CC's reputation.

If it wasn't for Weed Watch and those goons like Hazeman I wouldn't have figured it out.

Btw....the cop there used the oldest trick in the book on me. Too bad for him I have seen that one before. Lmfao!

Thanks Dub you bitch ass pig!


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 24, 2012)

here are a few pics of my BTOG...at like 2 or 3 weeks and then the 5th day of 12/12
View attachment 2268006View attachment 2268007View attachment 2268008View attachment 2268009
well it uploaded backwards so the fist 2 are flower and the last 2 are the veg 2nd or 3rd week...


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 25, 2012)

STEADY BLAZING said:


> got a sativa dom that i have stressed to hell. supercropped and topped went from indoor flowering (pistol hairs already out) to outdoor veging (reverted back to veg) and now back indoor in my tent flowering again. also burnt it up with nutes because im doing a personal nute test. its been 3-4 weeks(after all the switching up) and the pistol hairs are growing out like crazy. im getting frost all the way down my stems and it even on my FAN LEAF lol not alot but visible to the naked eye. NO nanners YET!. i was most def for sure this plant was/is going to hermie from the amount of stress ive put this plant threw.but so far all im seeing is lots of frost but u never know till its done. i also have a indica dom but its only been in flower for a week. i will post pics wen finished or a lil closer to the end...........O AND BY TE WAY THESE WERE CC FEMINIZED BEANS THAT IM GROWING.


The proof is in the pudding. Can't wait to see some pics. Grow on! My Larry handled well under stress. It made the nugs rock hard and stunk more than usual. I didn't my normal weight off of it but the quality made it worth it. I have had some of the best bud from a stressed plant.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 25, 2012)

so far so good


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> The proof is in the pudding. Can't wait to see some pics. Grow on! My Larry handled well under stress. It made the nugs rock hard and stunk more than usual. I didn't my normal weight off of it but the quality made it worth it. I have had some of the best bud from a stressed plant.


Feminized Corleone























Feminized Larry


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> I am not swerve. Take it for what it is. This is Budzillah. The TRUTH brought me to CC.
> 
> Think about it like this.....
> 
> ...





Foxfarmfreak said:


> Can anyone say "Tri-Polar", I found you PigSlayer, You just admitted that you'd suck/fuck Swerve if you were a chick! kiss-ass
> How fucking retarded is that?  (I'm willin' to bet you'd fuck him either way), You're obviously some noob grower lacking ANY knowledge or skills in the garden department with a new computer, with all this talk about who's shit hermies and male to female ratio's. You're just some fucking punk, getting a kick out of ALL this attention you're getting from the trolling you're doing, and to call people DEA is way over the fuckin' line.... You pole smoking dipshit.
> Yes, This is Freak of Cabin Fever, and I am hearing your slander from ALL kinds of friends. Are you too stupid to think that maybe alot of us little breeders talk amongst our little circle, you stupid fuck? And that maybe I am a long time member of a couple of the sites you frequent......I hope it makes you more paranoid, you attention whore!!!!
> Take your CC seeds and go fuck yourself, In fact, the ONLY hermie photos I've ever taken or posted in my life was of Swerve's gear, so BLOW me with that big fuckin' mouth you seem to have.
> ...



.............................


----------



## Swerve (Jul 25, 2012)

your a 2 year old Capt Stinkyfinger!. read the FN Name of the thread not Corleone is it...completly different...gosh your an idiot!!


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 25, 2012)

damn none of my pics up loaded try this again...

View attachment 2268181View attachment 2268182View attachment 2268183View attachment 2268184


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Capt stinky ,I have been growing Corleone fems for over a year now and have never had it Hermie ,sorry dude I think you did something wrong not swerve.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> all 6 of mine looked the same ,they were all short plants but had long braches.Any other time I have ever had a fem seed hermie it would be in week 2 or 3 but the PW would hermie at like 45 days.


You must have been doing something wrong to make them herm like that. Better sharpen YOUR skills.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You must have been doing something wrong to make them herm like that. Better sharpen YOUR skills.


Are you fucking retarded PW is a Hermie prone strain and like I said that was a couple of years ago dumbass.Ill take the dank Corleone I grow to any PW all day.your name should be capt cock sucker


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Are you fucking retarded PW is a Hermie prone strain and like I said that was a couple of years ago dumbass.Ill take the dank Corleone I grow to any PW all day.your name should be capt cock sucker





RedMan420 said:


> all 6 of mine looked the same ,they were all short plants but had long braches.Any other time I have ever had a fem seed hermie it would be in week 2 or 3 but the PW would hermie at like 45 days.




Haha. You mad? Mad you don't have any grow skills?


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Like Swerve said you must be 2 year old ,Im done replying to your dumbass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Like Swerve said you must be 2 year old ,Im done replying to your dumbass


Haha. You are mad, I knew it. Why start shit with me if you can't take it then? Fucking pussy.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 25, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Like Swerve said you must be 2 year old ,Im done replying to your dumbass



He's not a 2yr old. He is a fed disinformer! Maybe a child molester too?. Look at his avatar. Ewww! They are so easy to spot. Lmfao!


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn, forum drama on a board with a bunch of stoners. I give up on humanity!


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 25, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Damn, forum drama on a board with a bunch of stoners. I give up on humanity!



After all the pig shit that I stumbled into I have to agree. Most of humanity are a bunch of selfish assholes out for one thing. THEMSELVES!

WHEN the food shortages start most of you scum and your families will die off. Have fun starring into your families eyes as they starve to death. We took our time to learn how to grow cannabis/food while you were out there breaking people's doors in like mine and holding loaded guns to mine and my children's heads. Who is the criminal here? You are Mr dea/fed scumbags. You will reep what you sow.

LIVE BY THE SWORD DIE BY THE SWORD
works both way Nazi scumbags


----------



## kermit2692 (Jul 26, 2012)

uh guy....they will just wait for you to grow the food then come with the same guns point em right back at ya and take your food! and probably the weed too since now they need any commodity they can get to survive...so dont knock guns everyone should have one without the gun your knowledge is just going to keep OTHER ppl alive in that type of situation..


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. People still think there's louie in there.


Well whatever it is, it is completely different than the Tahoe. The Tahoe's are long and stretchy, but filling in nice, and the other end of the spectrum, the Louis dom plants are shorter, stocky, kush plants with tight node spacing, super long fat kush leaves, pinesol lemon smell. They look like they are going to yield really well. They are also super frosty. I'd recommend that anyone try them. Really nice plants for sure, no problems at all.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nightbird I have that same Louie pheno outside.ill be posting some update pics of it on the Cali Connection site in the next couple of days,but ya totally different from any other OG I have ever grown.peace RedMan


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Well yeah whatever is in it is fire! Whether it be Louis xiii or a indica bag seed the shit is dank. But being that swerve is in cali and has access to all these og cuts I'm sure it's the Louie xiii cut. It looks like it added the yield to the Tahoe and still has the fuelly flavor of the Tahoe.. I got more seeds of this busting real soon..


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 26, 2012)

A friend of mine had grown a Louie OG clone and he said that my plant looks the same as the Louie .So I have no doubt that Louie OG is in it ,it's just that Louie grows a lot different than other OG's.


----------



## cotchept (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine's 3 weeks in and so far so good. Looking like most OGs i've grown but with a little less stretch and slightly wider leaves.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 26, 2012)

My BTOG just finished up the 3rd full day of 12/12. I'd post pics, but really, its just a healthy looking MJ plant right now. No bud porn yet.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 27, 2012)

If you guys like the Buddha Tahoe I suggest you try out the 818 Headband....I recently grew out both and both are super fire, and very very similar, but the 818 is a tad bit better IMO in yield, ease of growth, taste, etc....


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 30, 2012)

Just a little update, nothing really major to report. My Dinafem Cheese and BTOG are pretty much the same age, though one has been in 12/12 longer. Based on the feedback in this thread as to typical phenotypes, I'll see if people can guess which is the Cheese (which is not a real Cheese to my understanding) and the BTOG.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 30, 2012)

The one on the right in the first pic is the BTOG....


----------



## maphisto (Jul 30, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Well whatever it is, it is completely different than the Tahoe. The Tahoe's are long and stretchy, but filling in nice, and the other end of the spectrum, the Louis dom plants are shorter, stocky, kush plants with tight node spacing, super long fat kush leaves, pinesol lemon smell. They look like they are going to yield really well. They are also super frosty. I'd recommend that anyone try them. Really nice plants for sure, no problems at all.


what does a kush lleave look like?


----------



## Swerve (Jul 30, 2012)

they look the same as kush.. but a better question what does kush smell like.??


----------



## maphisto (Jul 30, 2012)

that's an open ended question.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

maphisto said:


> what does a kush lleave look like?





maphisto said:


> that's an open ended question.


I didn't reply as I thought you were joking.. But take a look at kush plants you will see what kush leaves look like.. Basically it doesn't look like no sativa


----------



## maphisto (Jul 30, 2012)

my Master Kush x Skunk #1 has more of the sativa trade,long fingers.then my lemon diesel has more of an indica trait fat fingers.i was joking by the way..


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 30, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> The one on the right in the first pic is the BTOG....


 Actually it is the one on the left. I think alot of people say their BTOGs are heavy indica dom, you'll notice broader leaves on my BTOG (left) vs the Cheese (right).


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jul 31, 2012)

imnot at cali connect hater....in fact i am a cali connect lover. first time i ever ordered from cali connect was a pack of the original sour og in 2010 6out of the 10 were female not 1 hermie. out of the 6 i found a indica dom that i fell in love with(didnt really like any other phenos).i also grew out pre98 bubba fems that did not hermie and still to this day its one of my favorite strains. then there was the promo coming up with the buy 1 get 1 free buddah tahoe og packs at attitude.(grew multiple strains inbetween) i couldnt resist and made the purchase but this time fems. growing the sativa dom and the indica dom. sativa dom has been stressed to the maxx but the indica dom ive taken good care of cuz im a indica lover so i pay more attention to my indicas. the crazy thing is my sativa dom is still good but the indica dom got balls.ive also got other strains in the tent og18,mkage,blueberrygum,blueberry headband. they are all still fine including the sativa dom buddah tahoe except my favorite indica dom. the leaves on this thing are ginormous lolView attachment 2276095View attachment 2276096View attachment 2276097View attachment 2276098im not the best grower but i know enough to get a nice harvest.ive only had 1 other hermie wich was a while back with paradise seeds acid. this is my flowerin tent. dnt think its my fault but watever. i still got mad love for cali connection and i will still buy swerves amazing genetics.and i will be making another purchase but probably just gonna stick to regs tho. ive never had a hermie with his reg seeds


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jul 31, 2012)

not sure why the first 4 pics didnt pop up here they go. buddah tahoe hermie


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, my BTOG got a very minor light stress test earlier today. Power went off for about an hour. Had company over so I could not open the tent up to let sunlight at least keep up a continuous 12 hours straight. I really don't think that is any real stress, but who knows?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn sorry to heate but I've been battling 95+ temps and I is not find any nanners on a pack of btog.. But with FEMs your at risk at any time.. I've tried og raskal and dr greenthumb seeds both hermied on me


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jul 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn sorry to heate but I've been battling 95+ temps and I is not find any nanners on a pack of btog.. But with FEMs your at risk at any time.. I've tried og raskal and dr greenthumb seeds both hermied on me


 yea i keep hearing fems can do this. i seem to have very good luck with dna genetic fems. never get any nanners. there probably the only ones i trust with fem beans. og18 is my favorite strain on attitude but i have holy grail on the way so lets c wat happens. but bottom line buddah tahoe og is a very good growing plant. i think im gonna order a pack of regs and try and find the indica dom pheno wit the reg seeds this time. wish me luck lol


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

my buddha tahoe has done something a little odd. i have been waiting on it to show sex and i thought it was about to when i saw some growth at a node but it turned out to just be a leaf growing in a weird spot; heres the kicker though as that little leaf is growing it appears to have a female flower halfway along the stem? weird. i will get a pic as soon as its big enough for my shit camera to shoot


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2012)

this isnt my one but just another pic i found while looking for info on the phenomenon


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 3, 2012)

Just checked my BTOG, all parts female thus far after 10 days of 12/12. Definitely a heavy indica pheno, big broad leaves, bushy plant.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 3, 2012)

this is how my girl decided to show sex


----------



## rymur (Aug 3, 2012)

My btog streched alot and is lanky but has very indica leaves small buds and reeks like fuel and lemons harvesting next week at 75days


----------



## althor (Aug 6, 2012)

Swerve said:


> i label em at 60/40 but they are more of a 50/50 im just to technical at times.... but we have seeen alot of indie dom phenos big fat leaves then they stretch n look more an more ogesque


This is exactly how mine is growing (5 weeks in flower). Started out short and fat with HUGE, larger than handsize) fan leaves. Once flipped into flowering it stretched over double the height and has thinned out some. I have crystal covered golfball sized nugs going at this point.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

thats my tahoe freebie from the bday promo.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 6, 2012)

Your leaves look like mine, I topped however so different shape plant.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Your leaves look like mine, I topped however so different shape plant.


me and my girl are calling it the alien plant cuz of the funky leafs, ya toping slows veg down, i have a clone ill do sum thing funk fresh with unless this shits a massive waste of time hermi mutant or like wbw said some "fire". we will see.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 6, 2012)

Topping does slow things down, but even so, my BTOG was quite big at 35 days of veg.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Topping does slow things down, but even so, my BTOG was quite big at 35 days of veg.


how big was it? under what kind of light?


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 6, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> how big was it? under what kind of light?


Bigger that my previous grows (but I'm still a newb). She was probably 18" tall from soil, 12" wide.

Light was a 150w 4000k CMH.

Here she was (left plant) not too long ago https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/535468-cali-connection-buddha-tahoe-16.html#post7787074


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Bigger that my previous grows (but I'm still a newb). She was probably 18" tall from soil, 12" wide.
> 
> Light was a 150w 4000k CMH.


how tall is ur grow space? topping, bending, snaping, and tie em down i the way 2 go if u have limited space. what are u flowering with brotha?


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 6, 2012)

My grow space is 5' tall, as is my flower tent. But take some off for lights and clearance, and you have less. My BTOG will be no problem height wise, but she is wider than my last grows so it is crowding my flowering tent (2x2x5) to have the BTOG and Dinafem Cheese competing for horizontal space.

I start flowering with a Pro-Grow 180 LED with the veg and flowering bands all powered up. I then finish with 3000k PLLs in the last 2-3 weeks to concentrate the reds while still giving good light intensity. I have both fixtures in my flower tent, with two plants under each.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> My grow space is 5' tall, as is my flower tent. But take some off for lights and clearance, and you have less. My BTOG will be no problem height wise, but she is wider than my last grows so it is crowding my flowering tent (2x2x5) to have the BTOG and Dinafem Cheese competing for horizontal space.
> 
> I start flowering with a Pro-Grow 180 LED with the veg and flowering bands all powered up. I then finish with 3000k PLLs in the last 2-3 weeks to concentrate the reds while still giving good light intensity. I have both fixtures in my flower tent, with two plants under each.


sounds good man, post a pic of ur tahoe


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll try to get one tomorrow, just went into the dark cycle.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 7, 2012)

Not much to add to my prior photos, still looks great, dropped a couple of lower leaves that were not getting good light.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone hates Cali Connection so bad, at least they give you half a description on their strains... most companies just claim outrageous thc levels or sell F2's without giving a real description of the strain(s.) If you have frequent hermies, there's probably a flaw in your environment. They have to know a little bit about growing, I mean they're at the Cannabis Cup selling their shit while we're sifting through RIU forums.. Any strain can be a good strain, having a bad run doesn't mean the particular breeder you chose sells hermy seeds and I'm sure they do lie, I'm sure they lie just as much as all of the other breeders. I haven't seen any of them with bananas yet.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

stak said:


> I really hope no one believes this made up story about Buddha Tahoe.


 That's just what I heard from a guy who claims to be Swerve himself, http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1952&start=10. So, no, I didn't make it up.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Buddha Seeds bred some Tahoe OG, reversed it, slapped a new name on it, sold it. Cali Connection & Big Buddha fight a little, eventually it becomes Louie XIII OG X Buddha Tahoe OG . I didn't realize before that Swerve & Cali Connection were not happy about Big Buddha "riding their coattail" (& that Green Palace had won the Cannabis Cup rather than Big Buddha) but Buddha Tahoe OG DID in fact start out as a simple reversed Tahoe OG and is now crossed with Louie XIII, I really don't care if you believe it or not (I don't even care if it's true at all), that's just what I heard from the guy who bred the shit originally. I can't believe Big Buddha released something without crossing it with his Cheese first.


----------



## stak (Aug 9, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> That's just what I heard from a guy who claims to be Swerve himself, http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1952&start=10. So, no, I didn't make it up.


Your link only proves you wrong. No where in there does it say anything about "Swerve and those guys then got a copy of Big Buddha's Tahoe and bred it to come out as a newer strain"

the green place had a deal with Buddha to work together for the cup. Buddha would supply the weed and it would be entered under the green place. 
Buddha shows up with some shitty weed so the green place said fuck that and they went looking for better weed.
They get Tahoe OG from Swerve to enter in the cup.
They realize that they already have a deal in place with Buddha and he's spent a bunch of money on promos and advertisements for the cup so they have to work with him.
The rename Tahoe OG as Buddha Tahoe OG so that Buddha is still in on the deal.
Big Buddha decides he's going to sell Buddha Tahoe seeds and claim they're the real deal that won a cup.
Swerve says fuck that and releases Tahoe OG under the name Buddha Tahoe OG to beat Buddha to the punch.
The community whines about Swerve releasing the same strain under a different name.
Swerve says fuck it and changes the strain to Louis XIII x Tahoe (Reversed)

^that's the only stuff that swerve has said on the strain. nothing about a secret Buddha cut or anything that would imply Cali Connection worked with Buddha or any of his strains.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2012)

i know this. my buddha tahoe looks quite different to other tahoe's i have seen. i also know this, its one mental grower. its probably one of the most mental looking plants i have grown in veg. i simply had to take cuttings off this one.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 9, 2012)

stak said:


> Your link only proves you wrong. No where in there does it say anything about "Swerve and those guys then got a copy of Big Buddha's Tahoe and bred it to come out as a newer strain"
> 
> the green place had a deal with Buddha to work together for the cup. Buddha would supply the weed and it would be entered under the green place.
> Buddha shows up with some shitty weed so the green place said fuck that and they went looking for better weed.
> ...


I'm sure Swerve himself would likely know more about the situation. Tahoe OG, famous in it's own right, reversed by Big Buddha seeds and called Buddha Tahoe, Green Palace entered (& won) a cannabis cup with it, Swerve gets his panties into a knot and also begins selling Buddha Tahoe OG, which was first ONLY a selfed Tahoe OG but is now crossed with Louie XIII. How does Swerve release the same strain under a different name?... when they very obviously were called the same thing, it was the same strain AND the same name. The "secret" cut is the TAHOE CUT (which is not very secret, nor was it created by Swerve OR Big Buddha.) It doesn't matter what you say, Buddha Tahoe OG STARTED AS A *SELFED* TAHOE OG, that being the only difference. I have already cleared up the mistakes I made in my original post. Go on saying whatever you want, but if the 2 strains were exactly the same then wouldn't Swerve say that and only sell them as 1 strain? ...that would make Big Buddha look even worse, so if that were the case then I'm sure Swerve would tell the world. They're not the same strain. I made a mistake in my original post, which I then cleared up only for you to come back so that you can argue, telling me I'm wrong but repeating what I originally posted. Tahoe OG is Tahoe OG, Buddha Tahoe OG is Buddha Tahoe OG... and it's not "Swerve's strain", Tahoe OG was around before Swerve had anything to do with it. Tahoe and Larry OG were just the most famous cuts of the original Ocean Grown Kush from the San Fernando Valley. Swerve only made a seed version of a formerly clone-only strain.

The breeders who sell the strain say it is Tahoe OG reversed (meaning selfed.) That gives them the same bloodline but a different family tree. Dinafem has a Super Silver (Haze X Skunk X Northern Lights) and their version of White Widow (Haze X Skunk X Northern Lights), they also have the same 'bloodline' but are they the same strain!? = not even close. If you buy an OG clone and self it, you will NOT get the same results you get from an original or an F1 (or F4, IBL, etc.) If an S1 produced the same results as any other cross, then why even bother with it?


----------



## stak (Aug 9, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Lol, I didn't say that either...


Really? You didn't say that?



|B3RNY| said:


> I have read a lot of Racerboy's posts bc he has helped me a lot without knowing it, but the story of Buddha Tahoe OG is something that I know because this has been my favorite OG of all times (and it did win 3rd place in the overall division of the 2011 Cannabis Cup.) The thing is a pack(s) of Tahoe OG went to & were grown out by Big Buddha Seeds (I'm not sure if they put anything into it?) whom released their Tahoe OG.. *Swerve and those guys then got a copy of Big Buddha's Tahoe and bred it to come out as a newer strain.* It use to have it's own picture in the breeders' description as well as on Attitude but when they made their new crappy site, the pictures for both strains are now identical, their site is very unorganized/lazy. But you will notice the Tahoe OG and the Buddha Tahoe OG having seperate prices, which is odd for Cali Connection bc they usually stick around the same ballpark price (except fro their new stuff.) The truth is Tahoe OG (Cali Connect) is an SFV OG Kush hit (pollinated) by the Tahoe cut, the "Buddha" comes in when the Tahoe OG is "selfed." This is the only difference in the 2 but the Buddha Tahoe is far more appealing and just as strong IMO. The 'selfed' Tahoe OG (Buddha Tahoe OG) is an idea Swerve 'borrowed' from Big Buddha seeds, with their knowledge... and possibly collaboration. I know selfing a strain doesn't necessarily make it a whole new strain, but that's the difference in the 2.I see no difference in the two other than a slightly heavier resin production in the selfed version.
> Check out their descriptions. And thanx for the help in the past Racerboy, good growin!!


Thats pretty weird since it's right there in your post on the first page.

I couldn't understand much of your last post but it doesn't matter anyway. I'm gonna smoke a bong and you can pretty much fuck off for all I care.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 9, 2012)

stak said:


> Really? You didn't say that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already corrected my mistake in the 1st post, for the 3rd time. Here's you some more proof asshole. Swerve himself talking about how he worked with Big Buddha, I'll never listen to another word you say. Coming on here accusing me of making shit up, when you are clearly the uneducated one. Watch this for the truth, then shut your mouth. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM 

...I guess I did make it up, didn't I? Hahaha, smoke whatever you have to smoke, I didn't come after you, you just wanted to argue, only you were wrong... So get over it kid. I'm sorry if the words I used in the other posts were to complicated for you to understand, but that's why we're here- to educate each other (besides people like you, whom are only here to start arguments and troll-as 99% of your posts show. It makes you look ignorant to argue with somebody when you are wrong.)


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 9, 2012)

I also retract my previous apologies- AS EVEN MY ORIGINAL POST WAS CORRECT, so fuck off dingleberry.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 9, 2012)

not to sure but its simple

you want og go to those who are og kush The Cali Connection. we put out og kush into reg seed before everyone EVERYONE!!!

whether you like me or not its the fn truth!!!



i will from day one til day whenever straight up say the bud that went to the green place was my tahoe og kush. and it won period.. the pitty fuck was putting Buddha in front of it.

ANY QUESTIONS!!!


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 9, 2012)

i have a couple different tahoe ogs

I was told this was a cut from swerves tahoe mom








This is my own cut to tahoe I aquired from a bro in lifes travels


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 9, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> i have a couple different tahoe ogs
> 
> I was told this was a cut from swerves tahoe mom
> 
> ...


lookin real dank...cant wait for mine to look like that...


----------



## Swerve (Aug 9, 2012)

colonugs im sorry to say in no way does that look like my tahoe mom. sorry i hate to say that but if the tahoe made buds that big i would be stoooked like a mofo but she just doesnt...


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 10, 2012)

lol I was looking at that like damn, I wish my Tahoe doms looked like that, lol.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 10, 2012)

Show us pics of your Tahoe, Swerve?


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 10, 2012)

In the immortal words of Bobby Singer, "Balls!". 15 days of 12/12 with no stress that I am aware of, my BTOG showed its desire to be a she-male.



I suppose there is some silver lining: s/he was free and I needed the space in my flower tent for another plant. Shame, it was a very nice plant up until now.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM ...here Swerve said he teamed up with Big Buddha? (at 1:40, so how did I make that up?) I, in no way, hate on the Swerve, the only reason I made it here was because I wanted to get psyched up about starting my Buddha Tahoe OG (from the Cali Connection, of course)... but I just run into arguments about the origins/lineage of the strain. I don't really care what anyone says, I think it's wonderful smoke and I KNOW she started as Tahoe OG S1, though I ordered mine back in March/April so I guess I have the Louie XIII version? Either way, they'll be popped within 24 hours. That's slightly depressing BrotherJericho, has this happened to you before? I hope my ladies don't have penis envy :/


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 10, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM ...here Swerve said he teamed up with Big Buddha? (at 1:40, so how did I make that up?) I, in no way, hate on the Swerve, the only reason I made it here was because I wanted to get psyched up about starting my Buddha Tahoe OG (from the Cali Connection, of course)... but I just run into arguments about the origins/lineage of the strain. I don't really care what anyone says, I think it's wonderful smoke and I KNOW she started as Tahoe OG S1, though I ordered mine back in March/April so I guess I have the Louie XIII version? Either way, they'll be popped within 24 hours. That's slightly depressing BrotherJericho, has this happened to you before? I hope my ladies don't have penis envy :/


I'm still a noob to growing but I have successfully harvested 3 plants and a 4th is on its way very soon. No balls or nanners on any of my other plants to date.

I put the BTOG outside in a secluded place. I've got some Dutchmaster's Reverse I am going to spray it with, but I didn't want to take the chance leaving it in my flowering tent regardless. Maybe the Reverse will allow me to make some use of it.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 10, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> I'm still a noob to growing but I have successfully harvested 3 plants and a 4th is on its way very soon. No balls or nanners on any of my other plants to date.
> 
> I put the BTOG outside in a secluded place. I've got some Dutchmaster's Reverse I am going to spray it with, but I didn't want to take the chance leaving it in my flowering tent regardless. Maybe the Reverse will allow me to make some use of it.


Yea man, I wouldn't risk it either. Best thing to do is quarantine that tranny. Have you used the "reverse" before? I have always been interested in how that stuff would turn out. I've only ever had hermies from bagseeds, I grow a lot of fem seeds as well. I just assumed I found bagseeds that were the result of a genetic hermy pollenating herself? Anyways, let us know how that stuff works for you.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Swerve said:


> colonugs im sorry to say in no way does that look like my tahoe mom. sorry i hate to say that but if the tahoe made buds that big i would be stoooked like a mofo but she just doesnt...


Thanks for the info.....you got a shot of your tahoe u wanna share?


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 10, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> In the immortal words of Bobby Singer, "Balls!". 15 days of 12/12 with no stress that I am aware of, my BTOG showed its desire to be a she-male.
> 
> View attachment 2289336
> 
> I suppose there is some silver lining: s/he was free and I needed the space in my flower tent for another plant. Shame, it was a very nice plant up until now.



Hit it with reverse


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 10, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> Hit it with reverse


That's the plan, but s/he has now been quarantined to outdoors. 15 days of 12/12 and already showing balls? Would be a risky grow for the other plants in there with it.


----------



## althor (Aug 10, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> That's the plan, but s/he has now been quarantined to outdoors. 15 days of 12/12 and already showing balls? Would be a risky grow for the other plants in there with it.



Be sure and check thoroughly for light leaks. Go inside, turn off the growlight, close the door and check for any light coming in anywhere. IF it is something like that, you want to find it and fix it as quickly as possible.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 10, 2012)

althor said:


> Be sure and check thoroughly for light leaks. Go inside, turn off the growlight, close the door and check for any light coming in anywhere. IF it is something like that, you want to find it and fix it as quickly as possible.


No light leaks, fairly new Secret Jardin tent, in a closet with no lights on. No problem with any other plants, Dinafem Cheese right next to it is pumping out all female parts with 21 days of 12/12.

This BTOG has not undergone any type of stress, from nutes, to lights, to temperatures.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 11, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> No light leaks, fairly new Secret Jardin tent, in a closet with no lights on. No problem with any other plants, Dinafem Cheese right next to it is pumping out all female parts with 21 days of 12/12.
> 
> This BTOG has not undergone any type of stress, from nutes, to lights, to temperatures.


If it definitely wasn't stressed during flower, then it's most likely a genetic hermy... which is even worse, genetic hermies produce mostly hermy seeds so they aren't even good for breeding feminized seeds. Good thing you didn't kill her though, they can still put out some dank nugs... if you have room to keep her away from your solid female plants.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 11, 2012)

I put the BTOG outside, dosed it up with Reverse...but it rained pretty heavily about 5-6 hours later. Should I apply another spraying or wait the recommended 10 days?


----------



## ziggaro (Aug 12, 2012)

I've always read that you should spray with plain water after foliar feeding, anyway. Sounds like the rain did that for you


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 12, 2012)

wait the 10 days....the reverse had a chance to dry... so it got into the plant in the 5-6hr period


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 13, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> wait the 10 days....the reverse had a chance to dry... so it got into the plant in the 5-6hr period


For sure. They will suck up about anything in a foliar spray. I hope it works out well.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 13, 2012)

Weather here has been pretty decent for late outdoor grow. Rains every 2-3 days, temps. in the 90s. The BTOG might do well in solitary!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 14, 2012)

I posted a vid of Swerve stating that he and Big Buddha worked on Buddha Tahoe OG together... as a collaboration, just as I had originally thought. Then we never seen the trolls again, hahaha. Oh well. I like Cali Connect, not big on Big Buddha because they only really make cheese crosses most of the time. Now we know for 100%, definitely, positively sure that it's Tahoe reversed, how does everyone know it's now crossed with Louie XIII? This sounds like a really cool strain, does anyone know anything about the Louie XIII? I had never heard of it until the other day, but most seed banks still list BTOG as Tahoe reversed. Oh well, a lot of hype over one strain, all I know is she makes some beautiful dense nugs (I hope the hermies in there are a rare occurrence.)

I'd like to see that puppy before you harvest her Brother Jericho, if you wouldn't care to post us up a pic or a 'herm-journal' hahaha, I'm still interested in the results on that reverse, have you noticed any difference yet?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 14, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I posted a vid of Swerve stating that he and Big Buddha worked on Buddha Tahoe OG together... as a collaboration, just as I had originally thought. Then we never seen the trolls again, hahaha. Oh well. I like Cali Connect, not big on Big Buddha because they only really make cheese crosses most of the time. Now we know for 100%, definitely, positively sure that it's Tahoe reversed, how does everyone know it's now crossed with Louie XIII? This sounds like a really cool strain, does anyone know anything about the Louie XIII? I had never heard of it until the other day, but most seed banks still list BTOG as Tahoe reversed. Oh well, a lot of hype over one strain, all I know is she makes some beautiful dense nugs (I hope the hermies in there are a rare occurrence.)
> 
> I'd like to see that puppy before you harvest her Brother Jericho, if you wouldn't care to post us up a pic or a 'herm-journal' hahaha, I'm still interested in the results on that reverse, have you noticed any difference yet?


i sure hope those herms are a rare occurence too.
my btog has to be the slowest vegger i have ever grown. i dont want to put this much time in to a plant just to have her go herm on me i would be pissed. she looks good so far preflowers everywhere all girl bits.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 14, 2012)

ive done beyond extensive stress testing on my girls and now have a solid 30 ladies from a winter run that was revegged


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 14, 2012)

2easy said:


> i sure hope those herms are a rare occurence too.
> my btog has to be the slowest vegger i have ever grown. i dont want to put this much time in to a plant just to have her go herm on me i would be pissed. she looks good so far preflowers everywhere all girl bits.


My BTOG was a very fast grower, but I did change some things around for this go around. It grew so fast and looked really good, I was getting excited about its potential. Then the balls showed up and I thought of chopping it up. But I found a secluded space for it outside to let it grow out its hermihood in isolation.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 14, 2012)

I've asked about Louie the XII all over RIU but I can't seem to find anything out about it, is it an OG cross of some kind?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 15, 2012)

pretty sure its just an og, just a specific cut from someones favourite og


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 15, 2012)

2easy said:


> pretty sure its just an og, just a specific cut from someones favourite og


Thanks a lot, I should have figured that. Seems like the new breeders are breeding with almost exclusively OG kush cuts... I mean don't get me wrong- it is some good stuff but it's just kind of lame. Kind of like how most newer metal bands sound exactly the same- it's a cool sound but we don't need 400 bands using it or they're no better than the previous (or the next band) that comes along using the exact same style.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 15, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Thanks a lot, I should have figured that. Seems like the new breeders are breeding with almost exclusively OG kush cuts... I mean don't get me wrong- it is some good stuff but it's just kind of lame. Kind of like how most newer metal bands sound exactly the same- it's a cool sound but we don't need 400 bands using it or they're no better than the previous (or the next band) that comes along using the exact same style.



Yeah, amen to that. Everything most american breeders are breeding right now is some kind of 'og' or another. BORING.


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe we need some Blueberry OG Kush Haze?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 15, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Maybe we need some Blueberry OG Kush Haze?


Maybe some Super Silver Sour Blueberry OG Kush Haze-47 X Louie XIII.

Hahaha- I bet there will be a troll here soon to tell us that we don't know sh*t about said strains..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2012)

I was thinking how the blue dream woud do crossed to og. I guess we wil have to see that


----------



## thump easy (Aug 15, 2012)

man i wrote swerve and called him out on his pricing for medical clubs a volume price for patients and the stores i work with he gave me a link to his forum that cool all i wanted was the pricing not the literature i cant write and have trouble reading shit my one finger cant take all this writing.. so you know i was pissed off and told him im not gona beg or sit on his dick!!! and just bust out the info.. nevor got shit lolz but thats cool.. all i can say is his geen pool is pritty good id rather buy the cuts hear in los angles, if he didnt have the discount y say this but hey to each their own he should have just sead look thumper i cant right now or i aint gona do it.. thats all i needed. hey im not hurt about it.. what i can say is he does have great stuff, and i respect the flowers dont ask me what i think of him lolz!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swerve (Aug 16, 2012)

how about some og jack herer crosses? or mayb girl scout cookies or something romulan and grape, mayb some afghanis, or master kush, or chem 91 sk va lines,, ahhh so many things so many beans to make and so many more people to piss off and soo soo sooo many more people to get the DANK to.......we are gonna need a bigger boat...these small little 30k grows are gonna need a bumping to 50+.

thump we dont do any direct sales to patients in cali.. thats what the clubs are for... and for most reg lines your looking at i think 60-80 retail on fems and new lines i think 80-100. some places are as low as 50pp u just have to look.


----------



## dukeblue (Aug 16, 2012)

Swerve said:


> how about some og jack herer *herms*? or mayb girl scout cookies or something romulan and grape, mayb some afghanis, or master kush, or chem 91 sk va lines,, ahhh so many things so many beans to *shill* and so many more people to *rip *off.
> .


FIFY....i hear ghs are gonna sell gsc


----------



## Swerve (Aug 16, 2012)

man your a kid... shills huh where look it up we put dank out not my fault cats cant grow shit thats tested over and over...its simple


----------



## althor (Aug 16, 2012)

I have always seen alot of back and forth with CC and buyers. I decided I would make my own decision based on my own experience.
Got the freebie Buddha Tahoe OG and I have to say, to this point (6 weeks in flower) its going great. Absolutely coated with sugar with dark, glossy green leaves.


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Aug 16, 2012)

Swerve which one of your hybrids can be grown in harsh conditions and mold resistance in high humidity?


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 16, 2012)

Swerve said:


> how about some og jack herer crosses? or mayb girl scout cookies or something romulan and grape, mayb some afghanis, or master kush, or chem 91 sk va lines,, ahhh so many things so many beans to make and so many more people to piss off and soo soo sooo many more people to get the DANK to.......we are gonna need a bigger boat...these small little 30k grows are gonna need a bumping to 50+.
> 
> thump we dont do any direct sales to patients in cali.. thats what the clubs are for... and for most reg lines your looking at i think 60-80 retail on fems and new lines i think 80-100. some places are as low as 50pp u just have to look.


Your OG Affie and GSC you need to put into seed ASAP


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not so sure that's actually Swerve. Swerve (here) says Big Buddha stole his Tahoe strain, but here ---> http://youtu.be/xUU0RsmqCFM , there's no question it's Swerve; stating that they (he and Big Buddha) did Buddha Tahoe as a collaboration. And seriously, this guy shows up everywhere to troll posts; but he will not be there until you mention his name, now I seriously doubt Swerve would be lame enough to come into a forum just to search his own name and cuss people/troll, though I could be completely wrong.. he must have forgot about making that youtube video or something, lofl. It's in this particular thread where "Swerve" tries to spread rumors/myths about his own strain. How silly.

I am a fan of Swerve, as well as Cali Connect, there's just a lot of confusion/drama surrounding them (the same as just about any breeder)... so don't bash me. I was just confused, a thread was started, I answered it, then had a troll cuss me and tell me I "made it up", so then I prove the origins/story behind BTOG with a video feat. Swerve himself. Yet still, it's denied by all (including Swerve himself), of course you could say "it's really not that important"- but it is considering that's the reason the thread was started to begin with. 

I wish CC would breed some new stuff though, OG Kush is so common that it kind of takes the "exotic" right out of the picture. I wish we lived in a world where little stoner kids were excited about equatorial sativas and landraces.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 16, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I'm not so sure that's actually Swerve. Swerve (here) says Big Buddha stole his Tahoe strain, but here ---> http://youtu.be/xUU0RsmqCFM , there's no question it's Swerve; stating that they (he and Big Buddha) did Buddha Tahoe as a collaboration. And seriously, this guy shows up everywhere to troll posts; but he will not be there until you mention his name, now I seriously doubt Swerve would be lame enough to come into a forum just to search his own name and cuss people/troll, though I could be completely wrong.. he must have forgot about making that youtube video or something, lofl. It's in this particular thread where "Swerve" tries to spread rumors/myths about his own strain. How silly.
> 
> I am a fan of Swerve, as well as Cali Connect, there's just a lot of confusion/drama surrounding them (the same as just about any breeder)... so don't bash me. I was just confused, a thread was started, I answered it, then had a troll cuss me and tell me I "made it up", so then I prove the origins/story behind BTOG with a video feat. Swerve himself. Yet still, it's denied by all (including Swerve himself), of course you could say "it's really not that important"- but it is considering that's the reason the thread was started to begin with.
> 
> I wish CC would breed some new stuff though, OG Kush is so common that it kind of takes the "exotic" right out of the picture. I wish we lived in a world where little stoner kids were excited about equatorial sativas and landraces.



stop posting this pointless banter i am in have no way now will ever work with people who cant do their own shit. i do my own thing never rode anyones back or coat tail and never will.. simple as that so seriously stop this bullshit i never worked with fuck buddha. it was greenplace that was working with him not me. simple as that. what is so fucking hard to get... what am i supposed to say on camera man nope actually the bud there wass pure tahoe adn big buddha had not a dam thing to do about it.. its called fucking biz that i got fucked on and am still dewaling with this bullshit when that guy isnt dealing with shit. so post that bullshit some where the fuck else.; cuz what do you need to understand i released the tahoe clone i named it i sourced it. he still to this day doesnt have the cut ..id bet any amount of money on this.


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd like to thank swerve for not answering my question. Some peoples ego is bigger than their seed company.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2012)

Dude you don't nswer nobody's question so why ask anybody anything just shut up and stop hanging low on these breeders nuts!


----------



## jamboss (Aug 17, 2012)

Why did you say it then?


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Aug 17, 2012)

Always the same ppl gotta put their two pennies in my shit. Funny tho...i'm glad yall love me so much. I asked swerve a question because i was thinking bout buying something from cc. But since i never gotten an answer from him.....me and my collective will spend our dollars else where.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> stop posting this pointless banter i am in have no way now will ever work with people who cant do their own shit. i do my own thing never rode anyones back or coat tail and never will.. simple as that so seriously stop this bullshit i never worked with fuck buddha. it was greenplace that was working with him not me. simple as that. what is so fucking hard to get... what am i supposed to say on camera man nope actually the bud there wass pure tahoe adn big buddha had not a dam thing to do about it.. its called fucking biz that i got fucked on and am still dewaling with this bullshit when that guy isnt dealing with shit. so post that bullshit some where the fuck else.; cuz what do you need to understand i released the tahoe clone i named it i sourced it. he still to this day doesnt have the cut ..id bet any amount of money on this.


Umm... hello, if you watched the video you would see "yourself" saying the exact opposite. I would expect a real mother fucker to say the truth on camera, not admit to a collaboration and then trash talk your 'partner' on some thread. Even Buddha Tahoe (on seedfinder.eu) Big Buddha says "we got this cut via our associates at the cali connection." I think it's fucked up that your here trash talking somebody who isn't here to defend themselves. 

That being said, I like CC far better than Big Buddha (have never/will never order their shit) but if they were "stealing" your strain at the cannabis cup then why'd you make a youtube vid talking about your partnership/collaboration? You should tell all of this stuff to Big Buddha, because for some strange reason he still seems to think that you're associates. Learn the "bizz" and quit getting screwed is all I can tell you, I'm just pointing out the facts here, you should make another vid and retract your previous statements if you don't want people to think ur full of crap. Whatever man, I didn't cuss you; I'd expect a child to act like that after being called out. You've got serious ego issues man, like psychiatrist worthy.


----------



## Swerve (Aug 17, 2012)

mold resistant hmmm to be honest id say your best bet would be prob deadhead but you will need good airflow... chem4 and or chem 4 og will be the same. but what kind of climate are we talking here?? 100% humidity and 50 degrees or what? and i love how people say what i just said me and my collective.. im not gonna be a dick here but if you where a collective a real one you would hit me up for wholesale pricing not buy them from somewhere retail for your collective. just saying....


----------



## Swerve (Aug 17, 2012)

B3rny im not trash talking anyone.. except for the people still trudging this through the dirt.. how many times have you posted this .. you talk shit about me then right after that write how you like my company.. contradictions at its finest....learn the biz and quite getting the screwed huh. wow kinda funny... honestly.. i have yet to get screwed i still sell my seeds and didnt ahve to rip me nor dna of to make some new genetics up... and i called buddha straight out in spain at spainabis... we had a nice talk... all the way down to ripping my logo off.. 

so your saying.. ?

lets try this post shit you know what the fuck your talking about not 3rd party regurgitated info eh....

so if you like me and my company that much stop with this pointless bullshit posting tryn to say we worked together cuz we DIDNT!!!!!!!!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> B3rny im not trash talking anyone.. except for the people still trudging this through the dirt.. how many times have you posted this .. you talk shit about me then right after that write how you like my company.. contradictions at its finest....learn the biz and quite getting the screwed huh. wow kinda funny... honestly.. i have yet to get screwed i still sell my seeds and didnt ahve to rip me nor dna of to make some new genetics up... and i called buddha straight out in spain at spainabis... we had a nice talk... all the way down to ripping my logo off..
> 
> so your saying.. ?
> 
> ...


"its called fucking biz that i got fucked on and am still dewaling with this bullshit when that guy isnt dealing with shit."
-Why I said "learn the biz and quit getting fucked"

I never "trash" talked you. I showed actual evidence, all you've done is show that you have too much time to spend following me around to argue about BTOG. You're the one who said you worked together, I'm just pointing that out. 
You don't think any of the contradictions you've made would sound fishy to somebody else over the internet? It just doesn't sound right, that's all I'm getting at.

I mean you could post a video and remove all doubt. If BTOG really has been changed toTahoe X Louie XII then you should state that on the strain descriptions seed banks use. 

Big Buddha talking about your collaboration as well: http://youtu.be/K3Pw1rR1iLc ?? Big Buddha seems to think that you guys have been working together the "last few years." Since the video is only 4 months old it seems unlikely that you "had a talk with him" because he also still uses 'your' logo, which is just a Godfather rip off and talks about the strain he says he worked on with you... trademark laws would allow you to sue him for taking the logo, if you had not worked together.

Just because he crossed Chocolope doesn't mean he ripped off DNA, I mean I'm not a fan of Big Buddha but that would be like Chemdawg saying you were a rip off for breeding everything you've got with OG Kush. Do I think you're a rip off? Nope. Do I think Big Buddha is a rip off? Nope. He worked almost exclusively with Cheese hybrids until you guys 'allegedly' teamed up for Spannabis.

I don't care enough to continue arguing with you. I only said that because I heard it from you first, then you cuss me for repeating it. According to you, all of the videos of you on youtube and all of the banks that sell your seeds are lying about your strain, butt that makes me a bullshitter. 
Excuse me for not knowing the truth, what do you expect when you don't say what you mean in your interviews? The only people that are going to watch videos of you are your fans, so why do you want to bullshit them? They're the only reason The Cali Connection exists as an international breeder in the 1st place.


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yo Swerve I was checkin out some of Bean Boys seeds and see they use your strains,are they a good company to deal with?Some of there stuff looks fire so I would like to know what you think of them.peace RedMan


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Aug 17, 2012)

Swerve i'm not a follower of u so i never knew u used that but anyway my climate is 80 to 100 percent humidity. I and as for better deals on seeds i never knew i could get one til now.


----------



## althor (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is my Buddha Tahoe update.


----------



## migenetics (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's mine at week 6. Looks like globs of trichromes around the edge of my leafs.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 31, 2012)

A beautiful lady!!.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 31, 2012)

i just sarted mine flowering. looks like i should expect some dank frosty nugs.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 31, 2012)

What a load of crap that this company is being spread around by freebie~~ WATCH OUT it will hermie VERY EASY. I recently grew a number of strains, including Nice OG mixes, not one of them was as expensive as Swerve/TCC's crap. Over $100 for 5 or 6 fems???!!! total crap! Go pick up Venus Flytrap from Nirvana... i have quite a few strains going right now, and that one has the BEST resin profile and it smells VERY strong. 

Buddha Tahoe OG from TCC is Louie XIII OG x Tahoe OG. slightly sativa dominant, around 8-11 weeks flowering. Swerve argued with me for quite a while about him posting a pic from someone elses strain for this strain's pic on attitude. MY POSTS GOT DELETED... Swerve kisses butt on here to get good advertising. ive had quite a few posts deleted because they were talking crap about TCC gear... THAT SHOULD SHOW U SOMETHING.


----------



## migenetics (Aug 31, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> What a load of crap that this company is being spread around by freebie~~ WATCH OUT it will hermie VERY EASY. I recently grew a number of strains, including Nice OG mixes, not one of them was as expensive as Swerve/TCC's crap. Over $100 for 5 or 6 fems???!!! total crap! Go pick up Venus Flytrap from Nirvana... i have quite a few strains going right now, and that one has the BEST resin profile and it smells VERY strong.
> 
> Buddha Tahoe OG from TCC is Louie XIII OG x Tahoe OG. slightly sativa dominant, around 8-11 weeks flowering. Swerve argued with me for quite a while about him posting a pic from someone elses strain for this strain's pic on attitude. MY POSTS GOT DELETED... Swerve kisses butt on here to get good advertising. ive had quite a few posts deleted because they were talking crap about TCC gear... THAT SHOULD SHOW U SOMETHING.


Stop being so damn cheap. I remember my first seed company(stepbrothers humor). Nirvana is ok , hard to fuck up cheap beans. I got more hermies from 1 pack of nirvana white rhino than all other companys combined. Then you spend a little more and guess what there's usually a reason,its better. How much does Venus flytrap fetch per pound in cali?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> What a load of crap that this company is being spread around by freebie~~ WATCH OUT it will hermie VERY EASY. I recently grew a number of strains, including Nice OG mixes, not one of them was as expensive as Swerve/TCC's crap. Over $100 for 5 or 6 fems???!!! total crap! Go pick up Venus Flytrap from Nirvana... i have quite a few strains going right now, and that one has the BEST resin profile and it smells VERY strong.
> 
> Buddha Tahoe OG from TCC is Louie XIII OG x Tahoe OG. slightly sativa dominant, around 8-11 weeks flowering. Swerve argued with me for quite a while about him posting a pic from someone elses strain for this strain's pic on attitude. MY POSTS GOT DELETED... Swerve kisses butt on here to get good advertising. ive had quite a few posts deleted because they were talking crap about TCC gear... THAT SHOULD SHOW U SOMETHING.


Read my arguments with Swerve in this thread. He argued with me for days, only I showed proof of him (swerve) proving himself wrong on youtube, there's several videos of him (as well as big buddha (big buddha seeds)) proving himself wrong about his "own" strain. I had a trace of respect for TCC and Swerve before I started reading this thread and realized he must do a search of his name to find people to argue with about shit that just makes him look ignorant. I won't be buying shit from TCC anymore; not much of a loss for me (or them either) but eventually all will know how these dingleberries are. I even claimed to be a fan... until Swerve started arguing with me like a school girl, even though I proved him wrong countless times he proceeded to cuss me out and harass/follow me for days... through several forums including RIU.

I'm not gonna say Nirvana is the best (or even a top) breeder, but they have been around longer than _most with _breeders and their gear isn't total junk. I have been pleased with the stuff I got from them so far: Ak48 (unique smell/flavor, decent potency, good/quick producer), Northern Light (clones easily, more sativa dom than most NL's, short/stocky) & Aurora Indica (Northern Light re-backcrossed with Afghani.) Just become some seeds come at a higher price, doesn't _always_ mean that they're better than any other seed. I always thought it would be cool to cross Ak48 with Serious Seeds' Ak47..


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> What a load of crap that this company is being spread around by freebie~~ WATCH OUT it will hermie VERY EASY. I recently grew a number of strains, including Nice OG mixes, not one of them was as expensive as Swerve/TCC's crap. Over $100 for 5 or 6 fems???!!! total crap! Go pick up Venus Flytrap from Nirvana... i have quite a few strains going right now, and that one has the BEST resin profile and it smells VERY strong.
> 
> Buddha Tahoe OG from TCC is Louie XIII OG x Tahoe OG. slightly sativa dominant, around 8-11 weeks flowering. Swerve argued with me for quite a while about him posting a pic from someone elses strain for this strain's pic on attitude. MY POSTS GOT DELETED... Swerve kisses butt on here to get good advertising. ive had quite a few posts deleted because they were talking crap about TCC gear... THAT SHOULD SHOW U SOMETHING.





|B3RNY| said:


> Read my arguments with Swerve in this thread. He argued with me for days, only I showed proof of him (swerve) proving himself wrong on youtube, there's several videos of him (as well as big buddha (big buddha seeds)) proving himself wrong about his "own" strain. I had a trace of respect for TCC and Swerve before I started reading this thread and realized he must do a search of his name to find people to argue with about shit that just makes him look ignorant. I won't be buying shit from TCC anymore; not much of a loss for me (or them either) but eventually all will know how these dingleberries are. I even claimed to be a fan... until Swerve started arguing with me like a school girl, even though I proved him wrong countless times he proceeded to cuss me out and harass/follow me for days... through several forums including RIU.


cmon guys who cares really. this is a thread about growing tcc buddha tahoe. so everyone can see what it is like. the strain will speak for itself. if swerve is a jerk or a liar or whatever it makes no difference to the strain. so far there has been one or 2 hermie but it looks like the majority are having pretty good results and are quite happy. 
the strain will speak for itself once a few more people finish these up.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree, I came here originally replying to the original post. Talking good of the Swerve/Buddha Tahoe, until he came here specifically to argue with me- even though he was completely wrong about "his" own strain. It's good stuff (sometimes) but I refuse to support them anymore; seems like they don't realize that they aren't shit without the consumer. There's plenty of OG breeders out there that offer strains _just as good_ or far better. That's not really off topic, the title post doesn't say you have to like Buddha Tahoe. I just think TCC doesn't really have much to offer considering they only really breed OG's, but you can get better stuff from Gage Green or Alphakronik at about the same price. Oh well, if I ever need a poorly-yielding OG then I'll go to Rare Dankness from now on.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2012)

i never suggested you have to love buddha tahoe to post in here if it turned out shit for you its just as important to get that info out but i just think for people actually looking for info on this strain it would be best if they didnt have to wade through hundreds of posts sledging swerve as a person. there are plenty of other threads for that it seems.

also though your absolutely spot on customers are number 1 and you most definitley have the right to take your business elsewhere if you feel you dont like the guy or the way he handles things so dont get me wrong im not trying to put hav a go at you or anything just trying to keep this thread tidy

gage green is a good option in my experience. i got some of there sun maiden and im very glad i did. i will be running that strain for some time to come i think


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2012)

It hasn't turned out shit for me, yet anyways lol. I bought some before I came to this thread because I really liked what I had read about it/TCC, by the time it got to about 15 pages long I had been cussed by Swerve so many times that it completely changed my opinion of his whole company; he worked on this strain with Big Buddha then got mad because someone else won a Cannabis Cup with it so he started talking shit about the guy/ claiming it was stolen from him- even though he knows he has videos on youtube discussing their collaboration on the strain. I still think the good BTOG grows turn out some niice looking flowers but this thread has made me almost physically sick of TCC. I understand about keeping the threads tidy here on RIU though, but you must admit that itt happens so very rarely (thread tidiness.) I have never tried the Sun Maiden yet, it looks awesome though- looks like it has pretty fat nugs for an OG, did it carry the Grape Stomper taste?


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2012)

no it was straight up lemon chem smell. chopping up a small nug will easily stink out a whole room and a real nice high too


----------



## Swerve (Sep 1, 2012)

i go mad i entered a strain and someone else won.. dude not only are u delusional but amazing how you run my company and know all the ins and outs...can i get paid as well then since your the company... i mean why would anyone beleive the owner of the company and not some random person regurgiatting information

makes sense to me... and yall wonder why there is so much stupidity and pointlessness in some peoples posts.. go change some wikipedia files and take it as britanica..


----------



## jimmylogan (Sep 1, 2012)

ak 47 is trash


----------



## jimmylogan (Sep 1, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> It hasn't turned out shit for me, yet anyways lol. I bought some before I came to this thread because I really liked what I had read about it/TCC, by the time it got to about 15 pages long I had been cussed by Swerve so many times that it completely changed my opinion of his whole company; he worked on this strain with Big Buddha then got mad because someone else won a Cannabis Cup with it so he started talking shit about the guy/ claiming it was stolen from him- even though he knows he has videos on youtube discussing their collaboration on the strain. I still think the good BTOG grows turn out some niice looking flowers but this thread has made me almost physically sick of TCC. I understand about keeping the threads tidy here on RIU though, but you must admit that itt happens so very rarely (thread tidiness.) I have never tried the Sun Maiden yet, it looks awesome though- looks like it has pretty fat nugs for an OG, did it carry the Grape Stomper taste?



swerve is a beast maybe u should stop crying about how bad your grow turned out and learn how to grow stop bashing people because your skill level is subpar at best b.t.h.o.g is flame


----------



## althor (Sep 1, 2012)

I have had great stuff from DNA (cataract) and I have had shit from their sister company (Og 1.
Snoop endorsement doesnt really mean alot to me personally. I was smoking long before he even knew what smoking was.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 1, 2012)

I've seen the video and it's 100% salespitch bullshit, lets be honest!
AFAIK Swerve doesn't use AN either, but it is what it is.. business. He probably got some good money on the spot but it should be obvious Buddha never helped Swerve breed some new strain. Its not like he crossed it to cheese or something.
Get over it dude it has no effect on you or the product.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you listened to what Budda ehas syaing in that video He used Reversed polled on a Tahoe Cut totally diffrent than swerves he used a Louie IIX cut with the tahoe!!


----------



## Swerve (Sep 1, 2012)

no the problem is your the only one pushing this trash onto people.. notice how noone cares... pat yourself on the back and go back to the back of the room and sit in the corner.. seriously...

and to whom told me they would never grow my gear to learn to run a company and how to talk to people.. read up on me... lol and snoop endorsement.. you realize not only have i had warren g, but cypress hill, BOB, Junior reed, KMK,Letss see who else, Del the funky homosapien endorse my gear does that make it that much better...lol

and it buddha had the tahoe why wouldnt he put out the tahoe not buddha tahoe hahahaha the tahoe has how many awards...4-5 now from a business stand point that makes logical sense(lol)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

Well why do you guys bash him for something you'll probably never ever solve?Just look at the facts.Has anyone of you tried or seen GOOD Big Buddha Tahoe OG reviews?I didin't if you see some pls post.Then look at Swerve ok some say it has hermie issues well what ever the people who do grow it out and yield mostly say its complete DANK.That's all that counts in seed business.


----------



## jimmylogan (Sep 1, 2012)

fk snoop he'll smoke anything... my grand ma got better skill then u buddy you really should just give it up and let the professionals work go sit down in the corner n take notes young man


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 1, 2012)

Snoop is the man though that video of the welsh farmer guy is hilarious.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

Swerve said:


> no the problem is your the only one pushing this trash onto people.. notice how noone cares... pat yourself on the back and go back to the back of the room and sit in the corner.. seriously...
> 
> and to whom told me they would never grow my gear to learn to run a company and how to talk to people.. read up on me... lol and snoop endorsement.. you realize not only have i had warren g, but cypress hill, BOB, Junior reed, KMK,Letss see who else, Del the funky homosapien endorse my gear does that make it that much better...lol
> 
> and it buddha had the tahoe why wouldnt he put out the tahoe not buddha tahoe hahahaha the tahoe has how many awards...4-5 now from a business stand point that makes logical sense(lol)



Nobody cares? Apparently some people care or they wouldn't have said the same things I said. Don't be silly, that's what this thread is about- in case you haven't noticed by now. I doubt there's hermy problems in Buddha Tahoe, when somebody gets a hermy it's usually their own mistakes that causes it, not the breeders. I've heard a lot of "Swerve's Buddha Tahoe is Tahoe X Louie"... well then why is it listed at _all _seed banks as a "selected *pure *Tahoe OG"? Is the original Tahoe OG from TCC not pure? why release the same strain twice? ..Big Buddha is not selling Tahoe, every bank I can find lists Big Buddha Seeds _*Buddha* Tahoe!?

_The only "trash" I've pushed on to people are videos of _*YOU. *_But I guess that was a "sales pitch"? Well.. how about making a sales pitch that isn't just a bunch of lies? How about making sales by telling the truth the FIRST time you go spouting off a bunch of crap?To the people who said Swerve doesn't know how to talk to people- read this entire thread & reassure yourself. He never claimed to have "changed" the genetics of BTOG to "Tahoe X Loiue" until he got mad because I mentioned that I THOUGHT that BTOG was a reversed Tahoe that was created by Milo _AND_ Swerve (which it is, according to The Cali Connection AND Big Buddha.) 

If you never worked with Big Buddha then why did *BOTH* of you make separate videos stating that you *did*? I mean the strain bears Big Buddha's name, it's not the Connection Tahoe OG. I don't give a shit if you worked with him or not, none of my concern. I just think it's hilarious that you're such an angry little turd, all because I posted a video of "you." 


You'd better believe that BTOG is Tahoe OG X Louie XIII (even though that's not listed anywhere); or Swerve will come and text-spank you. And he "does not use Advanced Nutrients" even though in the Cannabis Cup video he says "this was grown with advanced nutrients, it's the best shit out there.." So, each time you see a video of Swerve talking about some bullshit- then you better believe the exact opposite or he'll come and make you sit in the corner. Hahaha, a comedian and a breeder who either lies about his genetics on RIU _*OR*_ lies on video (either way, you'd just be a liar); because according to your own statements- you _were_ lying somewhere. I don't see Milo on any forums bashing people for repeating what he and you _*both*_ said. I've backed up everything I've said, all you've done is reply with child-like insults... so you go and tell your pets whatever you want them to believe; I believe what I see and so far that's been you on video stating what I've said, as well as "you" returning to this thread daily to make sure nobody thinks you worked with BBS.. don't say it and I won't think it because posting on RIU doesn't prove anything.

..I do thank you though, for I've got a million laughs out of you, from _everyone_ I have showed these fits of yours to.

You can't tell anyone what to/what not to post. I mean if you don't like it, then don't read it or watch it = problem solved. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Pw1rR1iLc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM

"..but look at me, I have endorsements too.. "


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmylogan said:


> fk snoop he'll smoke anything... my grand ma got better skill then u buddy you really should just give it up and let the professionals work go sit down in the corner n take notes young man



I never mentioned Snoop, I'd like to have some of what your smoking. Hahaha, the guy with no journals, grow pictures and a whole 19 posts tells me to learn something... Lol. The professionals work? Like Swerve, who follows people through several sites to argue about a video HE made? All I can say is if he were that professional then he would have released a video telling everyone about the lies he told in the original video.. or at least say something to Big Buddha about all the crap he talks about them.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn bernie write a book or something
Might be a lifetime original someday too


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Damn bernie write a book or something
> Might be a lifetime original someday too


Lol, sorry. This whole thread has just tore me up. I was just trying to help somebody then Swerve comes along (again) to cuss me and call me names like an elementary school kid, for posting/repeating words that I heard from a video that he (himself) made. I wasn't trying to write a LifeTime original, but I see what you're getting at. I blocked him anyways, so that argument is over. Sorry everyone.


----------



## beans davis (Sep 2, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Nobody cares? Apparently some people care or they wouldn't have said the same things I said. Don't be silly, that's what this thread is about- in case you haven't noticed by now. I doubt there's hermy problems in Buddha Tahoe, when somebody gets a hermy it's usually their own mistakes that causes it, not the breeders. I've heard a lot of "Swerve's Buddha Tahoe is Tahoe X Louie"... well then why is it listed at _all _seed banks as a "selected *pure *Tahoe OG"? Is the original Tahoe OG from TCC not pure? why release the same strain twice? ..Big Buddha is not selling Tahoe, every bank I can find lists Big Buddha Seeds _*Buddha* Tahoe!?
> 
> _The only "trash" I've pushed on to people are videos of _*YOU. *_But I guess that was a "sales pitch"? Well.. how about making a sales pitch that isn't just a bunch of lies? How about making sales by telling the truth the FIRST time you go spouting off a bunch of crap?To the people who said Swerve doesn't know how to talk to people- read this entire thread & reassure yourself. He never claimed to have "changed" the genetics of BTOG to "Tahoe X Loiue" until he got mad because I mentioned that I THOUGHT that BTOG was a reversed Tahoe that was created by Milo _AND_ Swerve (which it is, according to The Cali Connection AND Big Buddha.)
> 
> ...


B3RNY i like you...rock on lil bro.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys and your trivial banter. 

So can we actually talk about the strain please? Mine's at 55 days. Looks like it can go another week or so. How long have you guys taken it?


----------



## althor (Sep 2, 2012)

cotchept said:


> You guys and your trivial banter.
> 
> So can we actually talk about the strain please? Mine's at 55 days. Looks like it can go another week or so. How long have you guys taken it?


 I am at 52 days from when the plant showed its first white hairs. I am guessing at about 2 weeks to go for mine.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

beans davis said:


> B3RNY i like you...rock on lil bro.


Thanks man, you're the only supporter.. lol.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

cotchept said:


> You guys and your trivial banter.
> 
> So can we actually talk about the strain please? Mine's at 55 days. Looks like it can go another week or so. How long have you guys taken it?


Sorry, hahaha. I have some a bean or 2 of BTOG. Once I get 'em started up then I may have a meaningful opinion but I haven't grown any yet. I have smoked/enjoyed it in the past, though. I came here out of curiosity & was just trying to help a guy figure out the lineage; I had no intentions of trivially bantering originally- but I agree... on with the chlorophyll.


----------



## althor (Sep 2, 2012)

althor said:


> Here is my Buddha Tahoe update.



For the person who privately asked if I had any pics of the Buddha Tahoe. They got lost in the shuffle with so much activity in this thread.
Bottom of page 25.


----------



## beans davis (Sep 2, 2012)

Swerve whats the difference in the Tahoe and the Buddha Tahoe regs?
I dont care about all that B.S....i want to know about these 2 reg strains from the breeder.


I know about all the vids and post but thats the seed biz its cut throat.
Swerve has to do it or they steal all his shit and he goes under...
Why would a breeder tell all the genetics in his strains w all the rippin off goin on anyway?

Swerve came out with it 1st you cant compare DNA OGs to Cali Connections... not near the fire imho.

I like some of DNAs OG Xs and Love LA Confidential im growing a DNA strain now..not hatin.
I'm talking about their OG K OG #18 & Cataract K(I grew these) and imho theres much better(Swerve has it)out there..thats just me mho others views may be different and they have the right.

I buy from Swerve & DNA anyday before i buy from the theives in the Dam!
The Dam been rippin of the West Coast for damn near 40yrs ...hell the whole U.S. they got the E.Coast and Indiana too...never paid shit like they promised.
They wont get my money...any of them.

P.S.I'm not 1 of Swerves ass kissers or pushin his seeds either i never grew any...just look at my post or ask Swerve or anyone been here awhile...i gave Swerve hell...


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 3, 2012)

if I am not wrong Tahoe og is tahoe og x SFVOGK and buddha tahoe is tahoe og x Louis XIII


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 3, 2012)

Tahoe OG is either Tahoe x SFV or Tahoe S1 depending on whether its reg or fem
The feminized Buddha Tahoe is Louis XIII x Tahoe
I've looked all over but can't find anything about the BTOG regs..


----------



## Swerve (Sep 3, 2012)

Louis XIII X SFV OG f6 male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

King valley og?


----------



## beans davis (Sep 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Louis XIII X SFV OG f6 male


Swerve on the regs both the Tahoe cut and the Buddha Tahoe cut were hit with the King Louis X SVF OG K f6 male?

Which 1 would you pick to grow for your stash SoCal Swerve?...yield power ect..?
Tahoe or Buddha Tahoe regs?

I know both are fire but i cant afford both.

I'm just talking about the regular seeds not fem.

When are you going to release the SFV OG K in seed or are you keeping that for breeding.
If you sell it they will use it LOL...better keep it.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe fire, but you don't see many of the 'other guys' going around stirring up high school girl-drama to sell their fire. "It's the seed biz" is right I suppose- I just always assumed quality sold seeds... not kissing a few asses, saying one thing about your fire and then completely changing your story to later bash on people for believing what you had originally told them.. silly me. <Rare Dankness<Karma<Gage Green.Alphakronik<Raskal... there seems to be a lot of great OG breeders who don't participate in this side of the 'seed biz' and they still put stacks in the bank, I'm sure.
My point is, you can really only treat people like shit of you have something that nobody else has & TCC doesn't have a whole lot of _that_. I did use to think a little more highly of them though; I just got pissed off being cussed out for repeating what I had heard _that_ person say.
Nonetheless, soon I will crack my BTOG... I'll be sure to post here; first I'm going to order some OG X's from someone else, I do like the smoke (& all Connection strains I've smoked so far) but certainly not enough to make a full run ofTOG-_alone_.

Being afraid that another breeder might release "your" genetics is no reason to hoard up a cut- most people who buy seeds would rather get them from their original source anyways. But wait, you're not the original source... huh? Did Swerve breed Chemdawg? I don't think so...neither did the OregonKid but _his_ Ghost OG was selfed to create the 1st SFV, I always thought. Silly me, Swerve wouldn't allow people to think that he had created something that he didn't... would he? Na, nevermind... that's the seed biz.


----------



## Swerve (Sep 5, 2012)

orgnkids ghost wasnt selfed to create the sfv the sfv existed before the ghost cut even came around or was named.. once again your info is shit man....i never created og i just put it into seed for the masses..i enver created chemdog noone knows wtf it is... not even chemdog, joebrand or pbud 3 people i know and am friends with. hell pbud and i will hit the links when we can JB is chilln in norcal about to do some crazy shiat with us. and chemdog well unfortunately had other issues. TCC doesnt have cutting edge or original gear hahahaha bro do yourself the favor and just stop already. grow my BTOG i will send you free fucking packs and go get some of MILOS and grow them side by side and then come talk shit to me and tell me we were working together please.



Bean to answer your question ...The reg tahoe is tahoe X sfv ogk f6male
reg Buddha tahoe is louis xiii X sfv ogk f6 male

and i prefer the tahoe but im not gonna lie i got a grip of buddha tahoe flowering right now.. but tahoe is my fav.


and the sfv ogk ibl will be out by Spring.


----------



## beans davis (Sep 5, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Maybe fire, but you don't see many of the 'other guys' going around stirring up high school girl-drama to sell their fire. "It's the seed biz" is right I suppose- I just always assumed quality sold seeds... not kissing a few asses, saying one thing about your fire and then completely changing your story to later bash on people for believing what you had originally told them.. silly me. <Rare Dankness<Karma<Gage Green.Alphakronik<Raskal... there seems to be a lot of great OG breeders who don't participate in this side of the 'seed biz' and they still put stacks in the bank, I'm sure.
> My point is, you can really only treat people like shit of you have something that nobody else has & TCC doesn't have a whole lot of _that_. I did use to think a little more highly of them though; I just got pissed off being cussed out for repeating what I had heard _that_ person say.
> Nonetheless, soon I will crack my BTOG... I'll be sure to post here; first I'm going to order some OG X's from someone else, I do like the smoke (& all Connection strains I've smoked so far) but certainly not enough to make a full run ofTOG-_alone_.
> 
> Being afraid that another breeder might release "your" genetics is no reason to hoard up a cut- most people who buy seeds would rather get them from their original source anyways. But wait, you're not the original source... huh? Did Swerve breed Chemdawg? I don't think so...neither did the OregonKid but _his_ Ghost OG was selfed to create the 1st SFV, I always thought. Silly me, Swerve wouldn't allow people to think that he had created something that he didn't... would he? Na, nevermind... that's the seed biz.


You are wrong bro...they all participate in it you just dont know it.
I sit back and watch and its funny as shit.

I felt the same as you i motha fucked back in forth for a long time with swerve...he offered me seeds too just like he did you.
I was hard headed and wouldnt take them LOL just like you...Do yourself a favour and take the seeds.

Dont try to figured it all out you get a headache LOL look at grow and smoke reports by wyteberry and skunkmunkie.

I havent heard Buddha offer you any...wonder whos shit hes rippin off now him and GHS ripped DFs Moby dick LOL f n GH used their same description...i will have to go to his site to see what he ripped lately.

I'm not BS n little bro when it comes to seed biz swerve aint bad...he was prolly stoned when he said that shit.. i cant remember lot of shit i say.

For real he aint bad a lot of those guys from the dam most think are heros thats the snakes man not swerve

And i fucked the shit out of whores every time i've been to the dam...why wouldnt you..homo?


----------



## Tommy111000 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a freebie BTOG from a promotion last spring. It proved to be too sensitive for me while growing alongside my critical + in SOG hydro flood and drain KISS. The critical + by the way was a heavyweight under those conditions.
I had a few extra clones that I put outside July 1 in roots organic plus plain water to check a different method. 20 gallon smart pots and only about 5 hours of direct sunlight, central CA coast 2000 ft elevation.
It looks pretty good.


----------



## Tommy111000 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's some critical + in the same pots


----------



## Tommy111000 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the group


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone know how long BTOG takes to finish typically? I had to put mine outside because it started to hermie, and it has been at 12/12 (more or less) for 45+ days. Sadly, it looks like I'm getting some mold or mildew or something on some of the buds because of the rain we've had in the area the last several weeks so this might be a failure all around. 

At least my two Pure AK clones are looking good outdoors!


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ Wake and bake?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Lay off the coolaid and take brotherJ's advice wake and bake,
They took r jeeeeeobs!!!!!


----------



## Swerve (Sep 6, 2012)

they go anywhere from 7-9 weeks. but the 9ers were def left to go long


----------



## cotchept (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine's at 59 days. I'll be taking her down sometime this weekend at 61-63 days.


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 6, 2012)

couple of pics of my buddha tahoe ,Im calling this plant my "banana"pheno cuz she smells like a banana laffy taffy.View attachment 2323937


----------



## vapedup (Sep 6, 2012)

Well...hello mates!! I have a CC BTOG that has just popped up! So I will be giving my own input on this as well. Dont care where the seed comes from, good bud is good bud!! Gonna be running it in a 3gallon DWC. I saw where SWERVE had mentioned crossing with some Jack Herer!!! By all means please do!! Jack is my fav!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 6, 2012)

I harvested mine in the 8.5-10 wk range.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 7, 2012)

buddha tahoe og. flipped to flower mode hope she packs on some weight


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 7, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Anyone know how long BTOG takes to finish typically? I had to put mine outside because it started to hermie, and it has been at 12/12 (more or less) for 45+ days. Sadly, it looks like I'm getting some mold or mildew or something on some of the buds because of the rain we've had in the area the last several weeks so this might be a failure all around.
> 
> At least my two Pure AK clones are looking good outdoors!


Had a chance to check the plant over, lost three decent buds to rot. We've had quite a bit of rain these last few weeks though, and starting my plant indoors under lights made it squat and dense, so not alot of good air movement with light winds. Hope the rot was caught before it spreads to more...


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice canopy 2easy. Prolly pack on the most weight during the last 10 days or so..


----------



## Swerve (Sep 8, 2012)

vapedup said:


> Well...hello mates!! I have a CC BTOG that has just popped up! So I will be giving my own input on this as well. Dont care where the seed comes from, good bud is good bud!! Gonna be running it in a 3gallon DWC. I saw where SWERVE had mentioned crossing with some Jack Herer!!! By all means please do!! Jack is my fav!!



we are working with a couple of absolutely awesome jack herer X poison og male crosses. the ladies are raddd..


----------



## Banefoul (Sep 9, 2012)

starting 2nd run of cc btog. everyone who has tried it wants more! i did the buy a pack get a pack free promo so glad i did.


----------



## Tommy111000 (Sep 9, 2012)

Banefoul said:


> starting 2nd run of cc btog. everyone who has tried it wants more! i did the buy a pack get a pack free promo so glad i did.


Just curious Banefoul, how do you run it?


----------



## 4skin (Sep 9, 2012)

Buddah tahoe one of the healthiest plants in a multi strain of 8 
yeild was 54g of tric covered buds no complaints here


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud rot took out the rest of my BTOG. RIP.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 11, 2012)

BTOG @ 65 days
View attachment 2330773

No hermies. Just dank.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

Tahoe OG reg seedling 9/10/2012 outdoors



























sorry it isn't buddha tahoe, but it is tahoe og from cc and I figured it'd be relevant. grown organically outdoors in nor cal (siskiyou co.)


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice work man.


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Nice work man.


thanks man, I'll be done in a month or two here till then the work continues!!!!


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ My buds were looking awesome outside. Plus, the Dutchmaster's Reverse seemed to do the trick, and kept the balls at bay after my initial discovery. But once the bud rot set in, I could not stop it. Thought cutting off the three buds would do the trick, no dice.


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> ^^ My buds were looking awesome outside. Plus, the Dutchmaster's Reverse seemed to do the trick, and kept the balls at bay after my initial discovery. But once the bud rot set in, I could not stop it. Thought cutting off the three buds would do the trick, no dice.


that sucks man I'm sorry for your troubles.... 

I'm lucky to live in a high desert northern california climate so luckilly I don't have to worry about the rot or much of anything besides THIEVES, COPS, and WEATHER. lol.


----------



## brotherjericho (Sep 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> that sucks man I'm sorry for your troubles....
> 
> I'm lucky to live in a high desert northern california climate so luckilly I don't have to worry about the rot or much of anything besides THIEVES, COPS, and WEATHER. lol.


Typically I shouldn't have to worry about it here either, just have had alot of rain lately. The plant was started indoors, even the flowering, and it was quite the dense little beast. I think it was just a matter of not having good air flow because of the density and it had a hard time getting dry.


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Typically I shouldn't have to worry about it here either, just have had alot of rain lately. The plant was started indoors, even the flowering, and it was quite the dense little beast. I think it was just a matter of not having good air flow because of the density and it had a hard time getting dry.


yeep that's the recipe for rot.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 12, 2012)

For those of you that have grown out the btog's and are finished or late in flower, were they from regs or fems and did you get any herms?


----------



## cotchept (Sep 12, 2012)

I grew my 1 fem freebie. No herms.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 12, 2012)

how's the smoke?


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is in the mythical 3 day dark period now. Will be cutting and trimming this weekend.

Mine was also the fem freebie and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 12, 2012)

Taken at 65 days
View attachment 2332075


----------



## usnsc (Sep 12, 2012)

No herm issues here. Just lemony, funky goodness. Tastes so good, a bowl literally makes my mouth water. So sticky, even when I cut up the bud with scissors my fingers are too sticky to roll a jay. 

Mine was more tahoe leaning than the louis. Thought she was never gonna stop growing up. HUGE stretcher. I pulled a little over 4 zips off 1 dwc under a 600 watter. Flowered about 12 weeks from signs of sex. No where near the best yeilder, its all quality over quantity. I love the high. You feel it swooshing in your brain, and pressure behind your eyes. They instantly turn red, makes me really spacey. Don't feel it in the body much except it kinda feels like it lubes all your joints if that makes any sense. Its all head.

Anyways, its great smoke and straight fire. Anyone who says different didn't grow it right. I definitely don't have her dialed in yet, but I have 2 more packs to figure her out. But right now I've got some of Swerves original sour d going and wow, I've got high hopes. Shes a lot frostier than the BTOG was and smells straight sour. Week 4 and shes already reeking thru my filter. The BTOG didn't start leaking thru until week 8. I've had to upgrade filters twice because the cali connect strains just keep smelling thru. I'll be chopping one of his sunset limiteds in the coming weeks, the bud and trichomes are turning purple at 82 degrees. And It smells out of this world. Like rotten fruit flavord ice cream with grape syrup on top.

I wasnt a cali connect guy till that last big promo, now I'm hooked. Keep the fire coming Swerve!


----------



## Tommy111000 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cotchept, is that a soil run?


cotchept said:


> Taken at 65 days
> View attachment 2332075


----------



## cotchept (Sep 13, 2012)

Coco, lucas formula, 400w.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 13, 2012)

YO cotchept you should post your sours up dude. Make a thread I'll join ya I got em going too stinks like bananas and burnt rubber


----------



## 2easy (Sep 13, 2012)

my btog stretched for around 3 weeks before even starting to show any decent bud formation. just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## usnsc (Sep 13, 2012)

2easy said:


> my btog stretched for around 3 weeks before even starting to show any decent bud formation. just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience?


That's just OG. She's traditionally a big stretcher. A lot more saliva influence than people realize. They just hear "kush" at the end and assume indica.


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 13, 2012)

2easy said:


> my btog stretched for around 3 weeks before even starting to show any decent bud formation. just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience?


My Buddha Tahoe that stretched the most did fill in nicely with huge buds.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 13, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> YO cotchept you should post your sours up dude. Make a thread I'll join ya I got em going too stinks like bananas and burnt rubber


That was someone else in this thread that's growing out their Sour although it sounds dank and if ever get a pack of CC it'll be their sour. 

My BTOG didn't stretch that much. Maybe doubled in size after flip. Mine seemed to lean more Indica than most OGs that i've grown, probably because of the LouisXIII influence.


----------



## ziggaro (Sep 13, 2012)

oh shit my bad you're right hahaha
well keep growin the dank man!


----------



## 4skin (Sep 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> For those of you that have grown out the btog's and are finished or late in flower, were they from regs or fems and did you get any herms?[/QUOT
> 
> Fem from the promo slow in vegging doubled in height grows well in flower earthy lemon pine funkness,very nice smoke


----------



## 2easy (Sep 15, 2012)

4skin said:


> TheChosen said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you that have grown out the btog's and are finished or late in flower, were they from regs or fems and did you get any herms?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## 2easy (Oct 8, 2012)

hey swerve if your out there. i was hoping you could shed a little light on my bizarre pheno of buddha tahoe.

she was a beautiful plant in perfect health. rich dark green foliage that got really big. i had fans that could easily cover my whole chest area with blades that i could lose my whole hand behind.
she grew almost straight up with little branching. quite slow in veg with really thick trunk and stems. 3 weeks of stretch in which she went crazy. she shot out branches everywhere. resin production was early and is pretty thick. the smell is strong overpowering like cats piss/ burning plastic with a real haze edge to it not at all what i was expecting.
yield is very poor with buds being made up of only 5-10 calyxes each. although there are loads of nodes and she has a habit of throwing out buds along leaf stems also. the buds themselves while quite small look quite nice the calyxes swell right up and they are a very nice long calyx covered in resin. she looks as though she will be all finished up in under 8 weeks.

now i nearly binned this plant on yield alone but the smell, and the sativa appearance of the buds have me thinking i could have a very fast flowering plant with a very sativa dominant high that is very very potent, waiting on her to finish to confirm that though. so i guess i will just have to wait and see but i was wondering if you came across a pheno like this during testing or is she just a complete freak of nature. and if you are familiar with this pheno do you think it would be possible to bread with her or is her low yield always going to come through in the crosses. i guess that s something else i will have to experiment with to find out. sorry for the questions but this will be my first attempt at breeding.

also just to put it out there if she is as good as i think she is i will be hitting her clones with 4 different males, there is a c99 male, there are 2 mr nice males, one is "the cure" and the other is afghan haze. and there will also be a more indica dominant male in gage greens burgundy


----------



## 2easy (Nov 3, 2012)

well i have sampled my first taste of my unique buddha tahoe pheno. all i can say is amazing. nothing like i expected at all. there is a definite blackberry taste and smell and it leaves an almost menthol freshness in your mouth afterwards. the buds are tiny but they are beautiful with lots of purple calyxs.

the high is above and beyond my expectations. its almost too potent for my liking. the dried buds still leave a slick oily feel on your fingers while chopping so thinking it might not be quite dry yet i rolled a super skinny j. im glad i did because it smoked beautifully and was dried to perfection but if i had of gone any bigger i would have been a complete right off i reckon. i could feel the buzz instantly on the first puff and by the end of my small joint i was wrecked. totally dazed and confused i had to sit down and gather myself for a minute. sitting there my whole body felt electric, humming almost, my mind was racing but i couldnt focus, i couldnt hold a line of thought for the life of me. i started thinking there is no way i could smoke this on a regular basis. luckily after about 10 mins or so i pulled myself together and then it was all good nice hybrid high just the right blend of head high and body relaxation. 

seriously potent weed. i will definitely be buying a pack of these and searching for a larger yielding version of this bud. i hope this high is characteristic of the strain and i didnt just get a total freak. also would still love to hear if anybody else has had a similar pheno to the one i got


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

Pheno with the smell of cat piss no i did not run into that.. The pheno I did run into was some nice chunky pinesol/chemical smelling/tasting buds.. Kick my ass in the summer lost everything due to heat issues.. But I will be getting some of these again sometime down the line since I've been waiting for going on "7 months" after someone said they were going to send it to me:/.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pheno with the smell of cat piss no i did not run into that.. The pheno I did run into was some nice chunky pinesol/chemical smelling/tasting buds.. Kick my ass in the summer lost everything due to heat issues.. But I will be getting some of these again sometime down the line since I've been waiting for going on "7 months" after someone said they were going to send it to me:/.



haha I of all people definitely know how that is.

though I'm sure I've done the same to someone else sad to say, memory sucks lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha I of all people definitely know how that is.
> 
> though I'm sure I've done the same to someone else sad to say, memory sucks lol.


Well it was me you forgot about.. I still didn't recieve your end from last year but it's ok.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 3, 2012)

so, given that the chem 91 promo is upon us, what would you folks who have grown CC's gear say is their best OG representation? They seem pretty proud of the Buddha Tahoe, but I have yet to try any of their gear. (I do have a Corleone Kush clone in flowering). I'm mainly concerned with potency and with the closest resemblance to the original clone. After that, taste, I guess, but I've yet to have anything remotely OG taste bad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2012)

Tahoe og or raskals og!


----------



## althor (Nov 3, 2012)

Clankie said:


> so, given that the chem 91 promo is upon us, what would you folks who have grown CC's gear say is their best OG representation? They seem pretty proud of the Buddha Tahoe, but I have yet to try any of their gear. (I do have a Corleone Kush clone in flowering). I'm mainly concerned with potency and with the closest resemblance to the original clone. After that, taste, I guess, but I've yet to have anything remotely OG taste bad.


 I cant comment on any of their other gear because I havent grown any. As far as the Buddha Tahoe goes, its a very very good representation. I would recommend it, hands down, for anyone looking for a good OG.


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

There tahoe S1 are top shelf dank.


----------



## cotchept (Dec 11, 2012)

Btog


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to clear some bull mess up... heres an interesting video with swerve talking about the "buddha tahoe OG". 
The Big Buddha Tahoe OG apparently was a co-op thing. I wonder why swerve jumped his case...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUU0RsmqCFM

his exact words..."For coffeshop cup we got Buddha Tahoe OG which is Tahoe OG Kush in 
collaboration with Big Buddha. We decided to team up this year and go for broke. 
We figure if we can bump these big guys outta the way just a year, just one 
year, we might be able to change the game here in Amsterdam."

Hmm seems a lot of kriss-kross, shotty info comes from swerve and the whole CC brand. He treated me like some kind of peasant when i talked to him. so im not suprised. he dissed the hell out of Dinafem saying he's the only one who has REAL chemdawg strains. Dinafem just released a chemdawg strain that they worked on with Chemdawg himself. no wonder swerve was such a suck up on the spannabis video on attitude, when he had been talking crap about spanish breeders.

Most of the CC strains are just really a cop cat thing usually just some hoarded clone, with the SFV OG thrown in... lots of hermies too. 

to each his own, but i just had to let it be known the stuff that ive noticed swerve doing. if u like Cali Conn, then good for you. IMO its over priced, hermie prone, and the breeder is a jerk. not to mention their only riding the popularity train due to the chemdawg and og kush genes, which are available else where.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 12, 2012)

do some fn research and dont post regurgitated info....Good luck in life.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 13, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> to each his own, but i just had to let it be known the stuff that ive noticed swerve doing. if u like Cali Conn, then good for you. IMO its over priced, hermie prone, and the breeder is a jerk. not to mention their only riding the popularity train due to the chemdawg and og kush genes, which are available else where.


pretty much sums it up. I'm sure he sells a shit ton of seeds though speacially after winning cups people go crazy over that shit but whos to say it was a tahoe og seed from swerve or the original og kush clone only that may make the cup easy to win and I highly doubt the s1 seeds of og will ever be as good as the original. but it is funny when swerve acts like a straight G on here lmao dudes like 90 pounds and tells some guy to fight him at one of the weed expos. lmao, I can see it now some good size dude shows up like my screen name is ..... and see swerve run behind his boys yelling for security. its fuckin halarious how tough people are on the net and with swerve its even funnier cause we all know hes just a little guy. lol


----------



## Grojak (Dec 13, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> pretty much sums it up. I'm sure he sells a shit ton of seeds though speacially after winning cups people go crazy over that shit but whos to say it was a tahoe og seed from swerve or the original og kush clone only that may make the cup easy to win and I highly doubt the s1 seeds of og will ever be as good as the original. but it is funny when swerve acts like a straight G on here lmao dudes like 90 pounds and tells some guy to fight him at one of the weed expos. lmao, I can see it now some good size dude shows up like my screen name is ..... and see swerve run behind his boys yelling for security. its fuckin halarious how tough people are on the net and with swerve its even funnier cause we all know hes just a little guy. lol


I may have got lucky, but my cut of Buddha Tahoe I'll put up against anything locally (and I'm in a med state) hands down the best OG in town!!


----------



## stak (Dec 13, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> its fuckin halarious how tough people are on the net


I could have a 20 page thread if I quoted all of the times you tried to act like a badass on the internet. Nice job being a hypocrite though.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 13, 2012)

Growing my reg freebee buddha tahoe og now.Got about 3 more weeks.
Fuckin awsome plant.Thought it was a male,took forever to start budding.
Big dark ass green leaves still! Very little side branching. Rock hard nugs. Just covered with crystals. Smoking an emergency bud now.Nice flavor.Just pissed that i did not clone this one.
First kush plant i ever grew.
I would try some of his gear.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2012)

seen a lot of ppls saying they got hermies from CC packs, i've popped about 100 seeds --no ladyboys yet.. guess i've been lucky.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 13, 2012)

littlegiant said:


> Growing my reg freebee buddha tahoe og now.Got about 3 more weeks.
> Fuckin awsome plant.Thought it was a male,took forever to start budding.
> Big dark ass green leaves still! Very little side branching. Rock hard nugs. Just covered with crystals. Smoking an emergency bud now.Nice flavor.Just pissed that i did not clone this one.
> First kush plant i ever grew.
> I would try some of his gear.


Dude my Buddha Tahoe is the best in my garden, you didn't clone it kick yourself a few times for me!!! My garden consists of DJ Blueberry (indica) Grape Ape, Purple Elephant, Dairy Queen, Dynamite, Harlequin (Harborside cut), Buddha Tahoe, Bubblegum (serious seeds) God's Gift and Berry White (Green Beanz) the Buddha tops em all.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 14, 2012)

Grojak said:


> Dude my Buddha Tahoe is the best in my garden, you didn't clone it kick yourself a few times for me!!! My garden consists of DJ Blueberry (indica) Grape Ape, Purple Elephant, Dairy Queen, Dynamite, Harlequin (Harborside cut), Buddha Tahoe, Bubblegum (serious seeds) God's Gift and Berry White (Green Beanz) the Buddha tops em all.


Yes i kicked myself a few times for not cloning,but i had way too much going on in my garden at the time.
I had a bunch of Sharksbreath,Black Russian,and Pineapple Chunk clones going at the time.
Had to give some away.
Turning into a growing addiction instead of a hobby i guess.


----------



## althor (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I didnt clone mine either. But I figure if I got that kind of fire 1 out 1, I am sure to get something mother worthy out of a 10 pack.


----------



## cotchept (Dec 16, 2012)

I cloned mine but never a mother so I have 2 that i'm trying re-veg right now. Hopefully they root otherwise i'm gonna have to pick up a pack cuz this is dank.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 17, 2012)

Hell if its possible to re-veg an already budding plant il give it a try.Maybe i just will.Right now.


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

it is possible but you really gotta baby em


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 17, 2012)

Swerve said:


> do some fn research and dont post regurgitated info....Good luck in life.


Ive never seen a breeder troll like this...

Whats wrong with my info bro!? is that not you in the video there?!?

I show people the crap you say back to me, i dont think it helps your case a whole lot. you just have this disrespectful attitude and act like your s**t is gold. you keep putting your foot in your mouth, and i keep pointing it out. a while back i asked about someone else's OG genes and you just jumped in and barked your head off. Ranting like some ghetto lunatic about how only your gear is the real deal... 

Luck?...hah! SoCal is a long ways away from the hoods of SE Michigan, in many ways. Perhaps id have been as lucky as you or better had i been where you were swerve.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> it is possible but you really gotta baby em


Ya,i heard that it takes alot longer to root too.Will try my best to keep this strain going.thanks.


----------



## Swerve (Dec 18, 2012)

luck bro i spent years collecting legit real deal genetics and its fake counter parts for the cali med scene so they had the real deal genetics not the fake shit passed out. thats why i released clones of elite in 05.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 18, 2012)

Swerve said:


> luck bro i spent years collecting legit real deal genetics and its fake counter parts for the cali med scene so they had the real deal genetics not the fake shit passed out. thats why i released clones of elite in 05.


well i geuss ive taken that as you feel as tho these other companies are selling junk. i understand the point your making, you feel your making the "originals" available in seed. but i mean unless its a back-cross of the specific strain only, arent you doing the same as some others. that is adding in a strain as part of the work of breeding. unless people are just making seeds out of whatever and not the clones of the strain you want, then i dont see how your work is so much different making it the real deal.

im just saying how is it less of the real thing if someone didnt use your SFV OG to do the breeding. Im sure your not the only person who has had a REAL chemdawg clone man... what about DNA, are u saying they dont have the real thing? u see where im going with this? why not just give reasons why yours is better, not that yours is the only real thing.

EDIT: u just said that you released the clones in 05. so people could have the same pheno as you and breed with it. i dont see how that would be less of the real deal. ill admit that they owe you (and the others responsible) somewhat for bringing the clones around since you had them first. but u cant just say everyone elses chemdawg lines are fake. 

greenhouse and apothecary sure made it easy for you to call them out on the fake stuff tho... i dont understand their logic at all. those would be what u should point out as fake and stuff. like the bubba kush they sell, where did they come up with bubblegum and their kush(wiether a hindu or og(another fake) i have no idea) is the bubba kush... u can stand firmly on that one. i know your pre-98 bubba is the real one from back in the day. in fact im growing it now. ive grown both the fake and the pre98 and its a big difference. 

see how i agree on that one? i understand what you are getting at swerve. i just got offended when you bashed dinafem and other euro breeders so fast about their chemdawg's and og's. you didnt make it any easier to get along the way you talked either...i hope you see what i mean at least. sorry for fighting so much with you, id really rather avoid that. have a good one man...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2012)

dinafem has official chemdog now, or so it says lol says they have worked the guava chem


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2012)

im pretty sure dinafem has legit "chemdawg".. maybe back in the 90s it was hard to obtain because of strain-hoarders, but now its accessible if you know the right people 

#cheers


----------



## Swerve (Jan 22, 2013)

lol ahhh bada bop bop ba im luvin it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2013)

is that burger king your loving it?


----------



## 2easy (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah the only thing is dinafem are a euro breeder and chem is a US strain and would have been hard for euro breeders to get there hands on. if they say they have it now they probably do.

which cut though that is the big question.

im running some daybreaker by ggg now and i think its going to be a good representation of chem D for anyone looking for something like that.

both my boss hogg's are male. i may do some breeding with them but we will see. if 1 of these males looks any good i may cross it to a daybreaker female to really focus in on the chem traits.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 24, 2013)

2easy said:


> yeah the only thing is dinafem are a euro breeder and chem is a US strain and would have been hard for euro breeders to get there hands on. if they say they have it now they probably do.
> 
> which cut though that is the big question.
> 
> ...


I have daybreaker to by ggg I hope it's smells like super fuel! How far u in on grow 2 easy?


----------



## 2easy (Jan 24, 2013)

pretty much just sprouted only a week in. i have grown plenty of ggg gear. they are the bomb. i know daybreaker is going to be some chemmy fuely dank


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 24, 2013)

Swerve said:


> lol ahhh bada bop bop ba im luvin it


Lmaoo I'm dead ..this was funny

Edit: I still wouldn't grow dinafem shit after my last 2 experiences with them ..but maybe a open land/lot outdoor ..but I would never waste my nutes and electricity on dinafem ..the best dinafem gear is c+ at best compared to any real og kush seeds


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 24, 2013)

Poor Swerve is being bust right now



[h=5]Swerve Swervin
[/h][h=5]Cops are here thank you mel hempseed aka melinda ashley adams you rat
... sorry everyone i might have to close the company...
[/h]Like · · 3 minutes ago ·


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2013)

im seeing that shit...what for?


----------



## Swerve (Jan 24, 2013)

im good to go just paid a fat fine after being narced on i guess you ahjve to say dutch laws are pretty cool at times.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## thenugget (Mar 25, 2013)

old thread i know, just thought id throw up a few pictures of my cali connection buddha tahoe. It was a freebie of attitude, i think in april last year.

its roughly 7 weeks into flower as of today. i think ill let it go 9.

i was initially worried about this plant as there were hardly any grow reports or info on this strain when i planted it.
well I'm glad i did its been awesome to grow, very hard to over-do it on the nutes and strangely hardly any bug problems. 

its growing alongside a barneys farm laughing buddha and compared to that its been a breeze, the bugs all go for that and its very hard to keep healthy, although its grown a lot larger but its saliva so thats nothing to go by.

the pheno i got had massive fan leaves, some 12" wide.

the last few days its also started to turn purple and is looking beautiful!





View attachment 2585507


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2013)

nice job. i got some of these i wanna crack down the road...


----------



## HUGHHEFNER (Jul 4, 2013)

I have one of the craziest looking budah Tahoe ogs growing. The leaves are like nothing I've seen before. Started indoors then outdoors. She started flowering early also. Although she looks extremely danky, she's just weird looking to me. I'll try to get some pics up asap for further information from you guys. Thanks


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Please do, i wanna see that plant


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Jul 22, 2013)

I also got a freebie BTOG from CaliConnection and got a male so decided to cross it with my snow white x grapefruit krush female..Here are 4 seedling of the cross testing out in a 3 gallon pot outdoor and they are all resembling the Buddha Tahoe OG with close internode spacing and crazy branching and big leaves...

Snow White X Grapefruit Krush x Buddha Tahoe OG


The Buddha Tahoe OG Male I used:


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumb for the best sig ever

I've killed a couple SD cards neoangel and i have my suspicion its cause i aint never got time for dat.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Bumb for the best sig ever
> 
> I've killed a couple SD cards neoangel and i have my suspicion its cause i aint never got time for dat.


Not to troll or anything but " Mixing A and B nutrients wait 15 minutes before adding B? Ain't Nobody Got Time For Dat! ahhaha


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 5, 2013)

My BToG freeby from last year finally got put out. She's pretty but the pheno I got absolutely would not branch out; even with topping, she just regrew the 2 top nodes.. still no branching on those.. mine's hardy as hell (surprisingly) but nothing I'd try twice, it (BToG) seems like it holds too much variation in general. The good ones are nice though, I humbly admit lol.


----------



## HALFaBRICKKK (Aug 10, 2013)

*Cali Connection's Buddah Tahoe* is one of the most _*PUNGENT*_ smelling stains i've ever grown...*JUST PURE DIESEL/LEMON PLEDGE SMELL* ... 5/5 stars IMO


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 8, 2015)

Swerve said:


> lol ahhh bada bop bop ba im luvin it


thats funny swerve i say that all the time lol and its mcds not bk to the dude below lol... bada ba ba ba im lovin it! idk people are always gonna hate others that have and done more! i have some tahoe germing right now and this is my first run with any of your gear but i have burned enough of your pure fire buds to know whats up! and dude straight lemon skunk funk!! im not even just saying that! i a big big smell and taste kinda cat and your shit is if not the best then one of the best tasting strains period! i put your shit up there right next to durban poison one of my long time favorites!!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 8, 2015)

jimmy slim big said:


> thats funny swerve i say that all the time lol and its mcds not bk to the dude below lol... bada ba ba ba im lovin it! idk people are always gonna hate others that have and done more! i have some tahoe germing right now and this is my first run with any of your gear but i have burned enough of your pure fire buds to know whats up! and dude straight lemon skunk funk!! im not even just saying that! i a big big smell and taste kinda cat and your shit is if not the best then one of the best tasting strains period! i put your shit up there right next to durban poison one of my long time favorites!!


The ignorant will always praise the jester.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The ignorant will always praise the jester.


lol and the one that has less will always hate the one that has more


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 16, 2015)

Or the fake/garbage speaks for itself... stealing pics/ lying about shit/crapp strains .... exp has provencali conn crap.


Dude talked smack on dinachem. Hahahahaha. Your sfv 'kush' has afghan dilution too buddy 
Wtf?
Turned out dinachem was a true chem hybrid plus distant afghan. So shame on. U for hating.

Plus those buddha tahoe pics and going back on what u sad bout milo.... who has great strains

Then dissing spain and sucking up for spannabis. Wow.. u a crooked ass breeder. Fake cookie n shit

Hope peeps get sometging worth his crap prices from these packs. Heard so may tales on the true Genes too. Ha. Want real chem goto dinachem, bcbud depot, or dna/rp, alpharonik subcool, etc... I have thatarticle whee sub interviews chemdog .... I know the story, etc.
Plus I know swerve is a fake strain producer. Gsc bro? I know r lying. Omg.

Shoulda never startedin on me when ifirst talking of og. That thread. Still goes roun'ha.

Good luck if udo buy swerves seeds.. go la pata dna/r.p. if u can can't believevthis dude is stil hype.


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 16, 2015)

CaliConnection Buddha TahoeOg @day 20.
It's the loudest, lemon candy ,smell I've had on a plant this stage of the game.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

jimmy slim big said:


> lol and the one that has less will always hate the one that has more


Not sure what swerve has more of than me in? Maybe cuts, not sure if he is a millionaire or not but he might have more than me. Friends ... well that is debatable. Doesn't really hold water bro, there is no jealousy in my heart. He is one of the only breeders to be not wanted in many parts of california. People wanna beat the crap outta that guy for various reasons and I wouldn't be envious of that either.

He has produced some fire that is a fact, but he has also been slanging some bunk beans and changing stories and all kinds of stuff.

 Your post made me laugh though I appreciate the laughs.


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not sure what swerve has more of than me in? Maybe cuts, not sure if he is a millionaire or not but he might have more than me. Friends ... well that is debatable. Doesn't really hold water bro, there is no jealousy in my heart. He is one of the only breeders to be not wanted in many parts of california. People wanna beat the crap outta that guy for various reasons and I wouldn't be envious of that either.
> 
> He has produced some fire that is a fact, but he has also been slanging some bunk beans and changing stories and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Your post made me laugh though I appreciate the laughs.


How come all these folks in Cali that hate swerve were not at the cannabis cup beating his ass? I saw long lines of people at his booth spending money, not a one was hating.
Something don't add up, so I'm calling bullshit on all the haters.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

SirSteely said:


> How come all these folks in Cali that hate swerve were not at the cannabis cup beating his ass? I saw long lines of people at his booth spending money, not a one was hating.
> Something don't add up, so I'm calling bullshit on all the haters.


Right, that is why he walks around with bodyguards at all times? Keep riding swerves dick long enough and you will start to notice it. To be stupid enough to think someone is going to attack him at the cup leaves your intelligence open to discussion.


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Right, that is why he walks around with bodyguards at all times? Keep riding swerves dick long enough and you will start to notice it. To be stupid enough to think someone is going to attack him at the cup leaves your intelligence open to discussion.


Your kinda stupid bro. I feel sorry for YOUR lack of intelligence.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

SirSteely said:


> Your kinda stupid bro. I feel sorry for YOUR lack of intelligence.


It would be you are kinda stupid bro, not YOUR kinda stupid. 

lol you prove my point all to well  enjoy the ignore list troll.


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It would be you are kinda stupid bro, not YOUR kinda stupid.
> 
> lol you prove my point all to well  enjoy the ignore list troll.


Thanks for putting me on ignore. Funniest thing this week was being called a troll by a troll. Lmao.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> lol you prove my point all to well  enjoy the ignore list troll.


Actually it would be "you prove my point all TOO well"

That one was teed up, couldn't resist. lol


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Actually it would be "you prove my point all TOO well"
> 
> That one was teed up, couldn't resist. lol


 I actually did that on purpose to give him something to come back with, you stole his thunder. I like Steely, he can actually make me laugh .


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 17, 2015)

The thunder is in my growroom.
What's in yours?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Not sure what swerve has more of than me in? Maybe cuts, not sure if he is a millionaire or not but he might have more than me. Friends ... well that is debatable. Doesn't really hold water bro, there is no jealousy in my heart. He is one of the only breeders to be not wanted in many parts of california. People wanna beat the crap outta that guy for various reasons and I wouldn't be envious of that either.
> 
> He has produced some fire that is a fact, but he has also been slanging some bunk beans and changing stories and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Your post made me laugh though I appreciate the laughs.


well i do what i can  but honestly i was just talking outta my ass lol im new to growing so i dont really know enough to be saying much anyways ;( but i did order some of his tahoe og and i germmed them and 6 days later they did sprout ( along with the rest of my gear) .... wanna hear what strains im running this time?? ( 2nd grow )


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

jimmy slim big said:


> well i do what i can  but honestly i was just talking outta my ass lol im new to growing so i dont really know enough to be saying much anyways ;( but i did order some of his tahoe og and i germmed them and 6 days later they did sprout ( along with the rest of my gear) .... wanna hear what strains im running this time?? ( 2nd grow )


hell yeah whats going down in grow town


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> hell yeah whats going down in grow town


k so i ordered first from herbies.... 
Training Day ( dna )
501st OG ( rare d )
Venom OG ( rare d )
Tahoe OG Kush ( cali c )
Fire OG BX3 ( bc bud ) 
Durban Poison ( dutch p ) 
Sin Mint Cookies ( sin city ) 
and i got 4 packs of different freebies... but after i made the order i found out about Breeders Boutique and god damn!!! .... i ordered
Sour Cherry
Dog BX2
and they sent me 2 extra 10 packs and 2 fireballs!!!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2015)

and then this is what im running out of them

Trainging Day
501st OG
Fire OG BX3
Tahoe Og
Durban poison
Sour cherry
Dog
Fireballs

sooo excited!!! pretty happy with my selects!!! st8 fire!!!


----------



## jimmy slim big (Feb 17, 2015)

i germanated 21 seeds and all of them have sprouted in 7 days or less!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup rollin like a bigshot now!  it can get overwhelming if you don't flower them in time. I popped 25 beans a couple weeks ago and they are ready for transplant but I am still chopping down the other ones lolol... XD I could use a hand over here but don't trust anyone.


----------



## silvrsurfer77 (Dec 25, 2015)

SirSteely said:


> The thunder is in my growroom.View attachment 3353559
> What's in yours?



Nice finally someone backing up what they say with a pic!....cant believe the amount of butt hurt in this thread lol.

Is that perlite on your top layer? help prevent gnats?


----------

